# Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten



## Headologic (5. Januar 2012)

*Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

In einem Interview mit der Saarbrücker Zeitung kritisierte Ramsauer, dass Fußgänger mit Handys am Kopf sowie Kopfhörer über die Straße / Bahnübergänge "schlafwandeln" würden. Infolgedessen werden herannahende Verkehrsmittel zu spät oder gar nicht bemerkt.
Das statistische Bundesamt ermittelte: Durch Verkehrsunfällen sind 3.900 Menschen im Jahr 2011 zum Opfer gefallen. 
Dies entspricht eine Steigerung von 7% gegenüber dem Vorjahr.
Erstmals seit 20 Jahren sind somit wieder mehr Fußgänger im Straßenverkehr gestorben, dies ist ein Plus von 25 Prozent.

Er appellierte an die Bevölkerung, dass Fußgänger doch Kopfhörer sowie Handys in der Öffentlichkeit meiden sollen.


Meine Meinung zu dem Ganzen:
Recht hat er zu 50 %. Unachtsame Fußgänger, die wirklich träumen. Doch ich bin einer der Bürger, die vor dem Überqueren und nicht mitten bei erstmal nach links und rechts schauen und dann eine Entscheidungstabelle anlegen ^^

Sollte den Politikern die Idee einfallen, dies gesetzlich verbieten zu lassen, was natürlich zu 50% möglich wäre ^^ dann muss ich sagen:

 dann dürfen Gehörgeschädigte sowie Taube Leute wie ich (ich bin beidseitig taub) nicht mehr in den Straßenverkehr
 das Gerücht ist weit hergeholt, da nicht begründet wird, was denn der Grund für den Tod war. (alte Menschen mit Gehbehinderung, unachtsame Autofahrer)
 dann müsste man das Radio AUCH im Auto verbieten
 dann waren die Toten wegen Drogen auch noch geflogen (yeah, reimt sich 3x xD )
 und als letztes: Willkommen im Zuchthaus



Der Link: 
Artikel von Golem
Saarbrückener Zeitung


----------



## Jan565 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Allein schon für die Idee gehört der Kerl zu leuten, die ihm eine hab-mich-lieb-Jacke anlegen. 

Ehrlich, würde Politiker dafür bezahlt werden, was die Leisten, dann währen alle die ärmsten der Armen, denn für unsere müsste jeder Bürger locker ne 1mio. bekommen.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



> -  *dann* müsste man das Radio *AUCH* im Auto verbieten


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Da hat der Ramsauer nicht ganz Unrecht. Überall und jeder Situation haben irgendwelche Menschen ein Handy am Ohr. Das nervt nicht nur sondern ist auch gefährlich. Was ich so manchmal beobachte, schade das die nicht erwischt werden. Auto fahren, dazu noch essen und telefonieren. Im Auto kann man wenigstens eine Freisprecheinrichtung benutzen.


> -dann müsste man das Radio AUCH im Auto verbieten


Zu lautes hören müßte man auf jeden Fall verbieten. Ich glaube das ist sogar verboten, aber viele halten sich nicht dran.

Und es ist nochmal ein Unterschied ob man Kopfhörer/Stöpsel in den Ohren hat oder Freisprech im Auto. Man kann dann nicht mehr alles wahrnehmen(kommt auch auf die Lautstärke an), habe das selber oft genug bemerkt.

Wenn ich unterwegs bin benutze ich grundsätzlich keine Kopfhörer. Auch telefoniere ich nicht. Sowas kann man auch machen wenn man irgendwo angekommen ist. Oder Pause macht etc. 
So wichtig kann das alles nicht sein, das man sich einschränken und ablenken läßt, wohlmöglich noch sich und andere gefährdet.

Meine Schwester hatte übrigens eine schweren Unfall als sie ihre Handy mit Freisprech(oder Ohrenstöpsel) auf dem Fahrrad benutzt hatte, sie wurden von einen 40 Tonner überrollt der von hinten kam und abgebogen ist. Sie hat das nicht mitbekommen bzw den nicht rechtzeitig gehört. Zum Glück hat sie es (schwerverletzt) überlebt.


----------



## lunar19 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Wie kommt man auf so eine Idee? 

Das einzige schöne am laufen verbieten?


----------



## Baer.nap (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Endlich!  mal einer der erkennt das nicht immer die autofahrer schuld sind


----------



## Headologic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



> Da hat der Ramsauer nicht ganz Unrecht. Überall und jeder Situation haben irgendwelche Menschen ein Handy am Ohr. Das nervt nicht nur sondern ist auch gefährlich. Was ich so manchmal beobachte, schade das die nicht erwischt werden. Auto fahren, dazu noch essen und telefonieren. Im Auto kann man wenigstens eine Freisprecheinrichtung benutzen.



In der Tat, da hast du Recht. Lieber 30 € für Freisprecheinrichtung als 50-100 € Strafzahlung oder wieviel das auch denn wieder war.



> Und es ist nochmal ein Unterschied ob man Kopfhörer/Stöpsel in den Ohren hat oder Freisprech im Auto. Man kann dann nicht mehr alles wahrnehmen(kommt auch auf die Lautstärke an), habe das selber oft genug bemerkt.
> 
> Wenn ich unterwegs bin benutze ich grundsätzlich keine Kopfhörer. Auch telefoniere ich nicht. Sowas kann man auch machen wenn man irgendwo angekommen ist. Oder Pause macht etc.



Du redest von Kopfhörerhörenden Autofahrern? ^^ Ich spreche hier die Fußgänger an, Sinn komplett verfehlt.



> Meine Schwester hatte übrigens eine schweren Unfall als sie ihre Handy mit Freisprech(oder Ohrenstöpsel) auf dem Fahrrad benutzt hatte, sie wurden von einen 40 Tonner überrollt der von hinten kam und abgebogen ist. Sie hat das nicht mitbekommen. Zum Glück hat sie es (schwerverletzt) überlebt.



Da hat sie Glück gehabt, aber wer bitte telefoniert bei Fahrradfahren wenn das auch verboten ist?


----------



## Eikest (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich finde diesen Mann unsympatisch, er kommt immer wieder auf neue "lustige" Ideen. 

PKW-Maut hat wohl auf den ersten Schritt nicht geklappt 

also lässt er sich was neues einfallen lassen...
Einfach lächerlich! 



> dann dürfen Gehörgeschädigte sowie Taube Leute wie ich (ich bin beidseitig taub) nicht mehr in den Straßenverkehr


Du sagst es, ermal mein Beileid! Aber wo du recht hast hast du recht dann dürfte ich mit einer Zentralen Fehlhörigkeit auch net raus.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headologic schrieb:


> Du redest von Kopfhörerhörenden Autofahrern? ^^ Ich spreche hier die Fußgänger an, Sinn komplett verfehlt.


Nein, ich meinte das Kopfhörer einschränken, vor allem wenn man zu laut Musik hört. Kopfhörer natürlich bei Fußgängern.



> Da hat sie Glück gehabt, aber wer bitte telefoniert bei Fahrradfahren wenn das auch verboten ist?


Wer hält sich schon alles an die Verbote? Wie gesagt beim Autofahren telefonieren auch genug ohne Freisprecheinrichtung. Man müßte die Bußgelder dafür erhöhen. Wenn es im Geldbeutel wehtut dann kommen die Menschen erst zur Vernunft. Leider.


----------



## Eikest (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



> Wer hält sich schon alles an die Verbote? Wie gesagt beim Autofahren  telefonieren auch genug ohne Freisprecheinrichtung. Man müßte die  Bußgelder dafür erhöhen.



Ob das hilft ist für mich zwispaltisch... 
Einerseits könnte es klappen aber andererseits müsste es mehr Erwischte geben, sprich mehr Ordnungshüter. Von von 100 am Steuer telefonierenden Menschen 1 Erwischt wird geht man das Risiko glaube gerne ein. Werden aber 20-30 von denen Erwischt "Was bestimmt unmöglich ist" dann wäre der Schrecken größer!


----------



## Headologic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Erschaffen wir uns einfach neue Verkehrsmaschinen, da Verbrennungsmotoren eh schon zum alten Eisen gehören: Fliegende Untertassen die mit flüssigem Stickstoff zum schweben gebracht werden ^^ oder mehr U-Bahnen. 
Zwischen Straße und Gehweg so Strommauern, die einen Fußgänger vor dem Überqueren wachschocken und zum Notfall steht eben ein Defibrillator zur Verfügung 

Eine Frage beschäftigt mich sehr: Waren entweder die Füße oder die Autos als erstes auf der Erde? Wir vernichten mit Autos die Umwelt und die Fußgänger sind die einzigsten umweltfreundliche Geschöpfe von Mutter Erde.
Doch leider werden Verkehrsmittel bevorzugt. Die Denkweise eines Autofahrers ist schon richtig, da sag ich nix dazu. Wenn halt die Leute aufpassen würden und sinnlose Sachen unterlassen würden, würden Gesetze nicht erst in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## The_GTS (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ok, dieses Gesetz währe mir dann sowas von Schnuppe wenns rauskommen würde. ICh lass mir nicht alles verbieten! Das mit dem HAndy am Steuer, ok, keine Laute musik am steuer, ok. Aber kein HEadset für den Fußgänger, NICHT OK! Des is zuviel des guten!


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



The_GTS schrieb:


> Aber kein HEadset für den Fußgänger, NICHT OK! Des is zuviel des guten!


 Man könnte ja auch Mp3 Player so konstruieren das sie nicht übermäßig laut gestellt werden können. Das ist für die Ohren des Hörers besser und man wird nicht so schnell abgelenkt.

Aber dann heisst es ja wieder "ich lasse mir nicht vorschreiben wie laut ich zu hören habe!" oder so.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Langsam finde ich den Typen total lächerlich bzw seine Forderungen.

@Headcrash
MP3-Player haben eine Lautstärke begrenzung, allerdings hängt die max. Lautstärke vom Wirkungsgrad des KH/In-ears ab.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ja das sie eine Begrenzung haben ist mir klar. Nur das man die maximale Grenze runtersetzt oder so. 

Aber das wäre ja wieder ein schwere Einschränkung der Persönlichkeitsrechte.


----------



## Betschi (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das sie eine Begrenzung haben ist mir klar. Nur das man die maximale Grenze runtersetzt oder so.
> 
> Aber das wäre ja wieder ein schwere Einschränkung der Persönlichkeitsrechte.


 
Bei meinen In-Ears höre ich auch nichts wenn keine Musik läuft und ich nur die Stöpsel im Ohr habe.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Da hat der Herr Ramsauer schon recht, lieber nen Verbot und sicherstellen das die Leute noch was mitbekommen im Straßenverkehr. Zum teil laufen Leute mit Kopfhörer doch einfach blind auf die Straße. Hatte ich schon des öffteren das nen Schüler vorm Auto stand und blöd schaute

Da gab es doch erst nen Unfall und wenn die Leute dadurch nicht aufwachen wann sonst

mfg


----------



## AeroX (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich bin da wohl geteilter Meinung, eig ist das schice wenn man es leuten verbietet musik mittels kopfhörer zu hören, andererseits hat er auch irgendwo recht. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das viele leute die musik hören nicht viel mitbekommen und sich dann villt unbewusst in gefahr begeben zb beim straße überqueren..


----------



## Cola_Colin (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich halte zwar selber gar nichts von Kopfhörern, weil ich die selber einfach nicht vertrage (Kopfschmerzen...), von daher sollen die es von mir aus verbieten.
Aber gibt es den eine Statistik, die klar belegt, dass die den Zusammenhang Kopfhörer <> Unfall darlegt ?
Falls nicht, ist das doch auch wieder nur so ein Aktionismus, welcher den nächstbesten möglichen Grund zur Schnecke macht.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Betschi schrieb:


> Bei meinen In-Ears höre ich auch nichts wenn keine Musik läuft und ich nur die Stöpsel im Ohr habe.


 Ist das nicht normal wenn die Musik aus ist.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

ich bin mir sicher das mindestens 70% der unfälle an denen ein fußgänger mit knopf im ohr beteiligt war verhindert worden wäre, wenn der fahrer des beteiligten kfz vorrausschauend und mit einer den gegebenheiten angepassten geschwindigkeit gefahren wäre.

wegen in ihrer akkustischen wahrnehmung eingeschränkten menschen würde ich mir allerdings keine sorgen machen. da herr ramsauer selber zu dieser gattung gehört wird er diesbezüglich kaum etwas unternehmen. abstreiten kann er schliesslich nicht, das er nachweislich vorgetragene problematiken überhört hat, die dann zu einem schlimmen unfall wurden, den man hätte vermeiden können.

was ist eigentlich aus der herausragenden "helmpflicht für radfahrer" idee unseres herr ministers geworden?


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Sicher weil die Jugend von heute auch so vorrausschauend ist Natürlich sollte man auch auf PKW fahrer schaun, nur was bringt es wenn einer genau vors Auto läuft


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

änder doch mal bitte den Threadnamen... der gute mann heißt RAMsauer und nicht RAUMsauer... 

beim ersten lesen hab ich Raumsauger gelesen 


Topic: 

ich finde auch, dass musik generell nicht in den straßenverkehr (egal ob fahhrad, auto, fußgänger...) gehört, auch wenns leise ist wird man dadurch zu stark abgelenkt


----------



## Baer.nap (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sicher weil die Jugend von heute auch so vorrausschauend ist Natürlich sollte man auch auf PKW fahrer schaun, nur was bringt es wenn einer genau vors Auto läuft



/sign aber die rentner sind auch ned besser die laufen auch einfach


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Baer.nap schrieb:


> /sign aber die rentner sind auch ned besser die laufen auch einfach



Nö Rentner machen mir mehr Angst wenn die im Auto sitzen, man weiß nie was jetzt kommt. Sind die E-Klasse fahrer die auf der Bundesstraße mit 60 einschlafen


----------



## Headologic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> änder doch mal bitte den Threadnamen... der gute mann heißt RAMsauer und nicht RAUMsauer...


 
UPS xD wurde geändert, großen Dank dir 

Grüße


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

kein problem


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Nö Rentner machen mir mehr Angst wenn die im Auto sitzen, man weiß nie was jetzt kommt. Sind die E-Klasse fahrer die auf der Bundesstraße mit 60 einschlafen


 Oder die Pedalen verwechseln.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder die Pedalen verwechseln.


 
Meinst du etwa sowas, aber natürlich nur große Autos fahren

Pedal verwechselt - Auto prallt gegen Hauswand | AllguHIT ... eine Region, eine Station!


----------



## derP4computer (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Und was machen unsere Politiker in Berlin?
Spielen mit dem iPhone und dem Pad während der Bundestag im Gange ist.
Fahren auf Staatskosten mit teuren Karossen, sollten selber mit der U-Bahn in der Hauptstadt fahren, dann würden dort weniger Menschen verprügelt werden.
Das sollte man verbieten, überhaupt sollte man den Politikern so einiges mehr verbieten, bestes Beispiel Bundespräsident Wulf.
Das kotzt mich an, so eine News von diesem Ramses.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa sowas, aber natürlich nur große Autos fahren
> 
> Pedal verwechselt - Auto prallt gegen Hauswand | AllguHIT ... eine Region, eine Station!


 Ungefähr so. Ist nur dann nicht mehr lustig wenn Menschengruppen betroffen sind.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Das ist richtig, darum hab ich ja was harmloses gesucht, aber mal zurück zum Thema. Ich denke schon das es so endet wie die Helmpflicht, da wird kein Verbot kommen für Kopfhörer. 

Die ganze Sache wird recht schnell im Sand verlaufen und keiner spicht mehr drüber. Bis zur nächsten Wahl halt wenn einige nen neues Thema brauchen


----------



## Sebastian1980 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Sicher weil die Jugend von heute auch so vorrausschauend ist


 das ist sie, zu großen teilen, mit sicherheit nicht. unabhängig davon ob mit oder ohne kopfhörer.

am ende ist das entweder nur der versuch, anwesenheit zu zeigen um auch weiterhin im amt zu bleiben, oder der gute man hat wirklich einen leichten sprung in der schüsssel.


----------



## Allwisser (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

3900 menschen....7% meine güte das ist ja soooooo viel...da kann ich ja gar nicht mehr ruhig schlafen..meine güte....wattebäuschen für alle 4free...

meine meinung:

wer kopphörer aufhat und das die alleinige ursache für einen unfall und das ableben war, dann HAT ER ES NICHT ANDERS VERDIENT!!!


----------



## das_wesen (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Lasst uns das verbieten verbieten, als ob verbote etwas ändern würden...


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Klar nehmt immer mehr Menschen die Eigenverantwortung.

Anscheinend koennen ein Großteil der Menschheit ohne klare Vorschriften nicht ueberleben.

Wenn ich Kopfhoerer verwende, ich aber nicht deswegen extra mehr achtgebe im Verkehr, habe ich halt Pech gehabt.
Das Problem sind nicht die Kopfhoerer sondern der generelle Umgang damit und die, wenn es zum Unfall kommt, Schuldfrage.

Da die schwaechsten Verkehrsteilnehmer grundsaetzlich nicht alleine  Schuld sind, sondern der Autofahrer immer zumindest eine Teilschuld hat,
gibt es diesen ganzen Mist.

Es gibt genug Wahnsinnige bei uns im Ort die mitten in der Nacht, also  wenns wirklich dunkel ist, mit dem Fahrrad ohne Licht oder andere  reflektierenden Sachen, teilweise mitten auf der Straße rumeiern bzw  Straßen kreuzen.
Mehrfach hatte ich enormes Glueck nicht so einen umzumaehen, im letzten  Moment gebremst, obwohl vorausschauend und langsam fahrend.
Fahre ich so einen aber um, habe ich zumindest eine Teilschuld, auch wenn ich keine Chance habe.
Und das ist einfach nicht Zeitgemaeß.

Wenn einer so selbstmoerderisch ist, sollte er einfach voll dafuer haften. PUNKT.
Wenn ihr, nichtshoerend und ohne umschauen ueber die Straße geht, bitte  euer Problem. Sollte es aber zum Unfall kommen, zahlt dafuer, voll.
Ohne wenn und aber, und sagt nicht der boese boese ruecksichtslose Rad/Autofahrer ist schuld.

Durch solche Gesetze und andere Mechanismen die die Eigenverantwortung  drastisch vermindern, wird immer mehr der Abbau des gesunden  Menschenverstandes gefoerdert.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hatte übrigens eine schweren Unfall als sie ihre Handy mit Freisprech(oder Ohrenstöpsel) auf dem Fahrrad benutzt hatte, sie wurden von einen 40 Tonner überrollt der von hinten kam und abgebogen ist. Sie hat das nicht mitbekommen bzw den nicht rechtzeitig gehört. Zum Glück hat sie es (schwerverletzt) überlebt.



Ich hoffe deine Schwester ist vollkommen genesen und hat keine bleibenden Schaeden.
Aber soetwas waere vermeidbar gewesen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dieses Handygespraech so notwendig war, um es unbingt jetzt durchzufuehren. Wobei der LKW Fahrer vielleicht auch nicht genau geschaut hat.

Ich muss dazusagen, das meine Oma auch keine Ruecksicht nimmt.
Bei Regen, auf dem Fahrrad, in der einen Hand nen Regenschirm, quer ohne schauen ueber die Straße, die Anderen bremsen ja eh....
Ich kann soetwas nicht nachvollziehen.


Bin mal gespannt, was den schlauen Koepfen einfaellt, wenn sich E-Autos durchgesetzt haben, und es eine halbwegs "stille" Bewegung gibt.
Muss man dann mit so einem Auto permanent hupend durch ein Gebiet fahren, wo es Fußgaenger geben koennte?
Oder muessen solche Autos ein Soundmodul eingebaut haben, nur weil die Leute zu bloed sind bisschen zu schauen?

/edit: omg was fuer ein Satzbau teilweise.... Moege euch der Augenkrebs beim Lesen nicht ereilen....


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hoffe deine Schwester ist vollkommen genesen und hat keine bleibenden Schaeden.


Sie hat ein Bein weniger.



> Aber soetwas waere vermeidbar gewesen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dieses Handygespraech so notwendig war, um es unbingt jetzt durchzufuehren.


Denke ich auch. Aber im nachhinein machen wir ihr das nicht mehr zum Vorwurf.



> Wobei der LKW Fahrer vielleicht auch nicht genau geschaut hat.


Der hatte sie einfach übersehen beim abbiegen. Er hatte die Hauptschuld.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Da sollten die mal eher ansetzen, der Tote Winkel beim LKW/Bus und nicht noch größer Fahrzeuge auf die Straßen bringen


----------



## Jan565 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Wenn die das Verbieten, dann doch gleich gehörlose auf die Welt zu bringen! Der Kerl hat einfach nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun so einfach ist das. Ein gehörloser muss noch lange nicht abgestempelt werden, er kann sogar ganz normal den Führerschein machen, wenn er weiß wie. 

Was ist denn mit Blinden, wenn die mal was falsch verstehen? Auch gleich ganz von der Straße? 

Ehrlich, würde ich den Kerl vor mir auf der Straße sehen, GAS GEBEN! 




Headcrash schrieb:


> Der hatte sie einfach übersehen beim abbiegen. Er hatte die Hauptschuld.


 
Also was hat das mit dem Telefone zu tun? Ich kann kein Fahrrad fahren ohne Musik, da guck ich nur auf die Uhr und langweile mich. Und wenn der andere schuld hat würde ich versuchen so viel aus dem raus zu holen wie es geht. Am Besten das der gleich den Führerschein verliert. Gerade die LKW Fahrer sollen mal mehr aufpassen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Allwisser schrieb:


> 3900 menschen....7% meine güte das ist ja soooooo viel...da kann ich ja gar nicht mehr ruhig schlafen..meine güte....wattebäuschen für alle 4free...
> 
> meine meinung:
> 
> wer kopphörer aufhat und das die alleinige ursache für einen unfall und das ableben war, dann HAT ER ES NICHT ANDERS VERDIENT!!!


 Was ist mit dem Fahrer der einen Fußgänger überfahren hat, nur weil der Fußgänger so dumm war und Kopfhörer auf hatte und stirbt oder schwer verlässt ist. 
Nach deiner Meinung soll sich wohl der Fahrer dann nicht so anstellen.


----------



## X Broster (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Na endlich wird auch Zeit, für mich als Radfahrer extrem nervig, wenn Fußgänger trotz Klingel einen nicht hören und somit zur Seite gehen. Der schmale Radweg wird ja gerne mitbenutzt um in der wichtigen Dreierformation zu gehen.
Ich denke das vom Minister angesprochene Problem bezieht sich vorallem auf Großstädte, wo deutlich mehr Menschen zu Fuß unterwegs sind und das Leben hektischer und unübersichtlicher ist.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Fahrer der einen Fußgänger überfahren hat, nur weil der Fußgänger so dumm war und Kopfhörer auf hatte und stirbt oder schwer verlässt ist.
> Nach deiner Meinung soll sich wohl der Fahrer dann nicht so anstellen.


 
Ganz ehrlich? Würde mir ein Radfahrer rein fahren und der ist Schuld, währe mir das egal wie verletzt der ist. Ich würde 1. Hilfe leisten den dann aber richtig zu Kasse beten. Sein Problem wenn der nicht Fahren kann!


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sie hat ein Bein weniger.


Woha , mein tiefstes Beileid, vor allem wenn das hinzu kommt:


Headcrash schrieb:


> Der hatte sie einfach übersehen beim abbiegen. Er hatte die Hauptschuld.



unglaublich...

Mein bester Kumpel wurde auf dem Motorrad fahrend von einem Linksabbieger umgefahren, waere fast gestorben.
Weil der andere nicht geschaut hatte...




Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Da sollten die mal eher ansetzen, der Tote Winkel beim LKW/Bus und nicht noch größer Fahrzeuge auf die Straßen bringen



/sign

Aber es wird doch ueberall gespart. Ist doch sinvoller als fuer brauchbare und fehlende Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu sorgen.


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Allein schon für die Idee gehört der Kerl zu leuten, die ihm eine hab-mich-lieb-Jacke anlegen.
> 
> Ehrlich, würde Politiker dafür bezahlt werden, was die Leisten, dann währen alle die ärmsten der Armen, denn für unsere müsste jeder Bürger locker ne 1mio. bekommen.


naja also ich bin viel mitm Auto unterwegs und mir kommen solche Gestalten die sich weder umschauen noch etwas hören, wegen Kopfhörer immer wieder unter. Das ist einfach unverantwortlich und gehört tatsächlich bestraft, denn man ist ein Benutzer der Straße und unterliegt somit der STVO, allerdings ein generelles Verbot würde wieder die bestrafen, die mit einer Volume hören, die umsichtig ist, oder sich im Verkehr eben doch mit Hirn bewegen.

Gegen Handy am Steuer und zu(!) lautes Radiohören bin ich aber sowieso, leider wissen die Menschen nicht, dass sie nicht nur eine Gefahr für sich selbst sondern auch für andere sind


Jan565 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Würde mir ein Radfahrer rein fahren  und der ist Schuld, währe mir das egal wie verletzt der ist. Ich würde  1. Hilfe leisten den dann aber richtig zu Kasse beten. Sein Problem wenn  der nicht Fahren kann!


vielleicht liegts aber doch an dir und du hast eine unvorhersehbare bewegung gemacht weil du ihn nicht gehört hast wie er von hinten kommt.
Grundsätzlich gehören, auch vor dem Gesetz, immer 2 zu einem Unfall dieser Art und du wirst selbst zur Kasse gebeten, kann ich dir sagen. Eine 100% ige Schuld ist nämlich so gut wie nie nachzuweisen, du hast immer auch irgendeinen Fehler gemacht und Teilschuld


----------



## Alterac (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich finde die Fahrradfahrer fast noch gefährlicher, oft ohne Helm mit schlechtem Fahrverhalten.
Besonders die jugen Frauen auf ihren hohen Fahrrädern, wo sie ohnehin kaum lenken können
und dazu natürlich auch kein Helm, würde ja auch die Frisur zerstören...


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headologic schrieb:


> Erschaffen wir uns einfach neue Verkehrsmaschinen, da Verbrennungsmotoren eh schon zum alten Eisen gehören: Fliegende Untertassen die mit flüssigem Stickstoff zum schweben gebracht werden ^^ oder mehr U-Bahnen.
> Zwischen Straße und Gehweg so Strommauern, die einen Fußgänger vor dem Überqueren wachschocken und zum Notfall steht eben ein Defibrillator zur Verfügung


ufo wird eh bald realität Quantum Levitation - YouTube



Headologic schrieb:


> Eine Frage beschäftigt mich sehr: Waren entweder die Füße oder die Autos als erstes auf der Erde? Wir vernichten mit Autos die Umwelt und die Fußgänger sind die einzigsten umweltfreundliche Geschöpfe von Mutter Erde.
> Doch leider werden Verkehrsmittel bevorzugt. Die Denkweise eines Autofahrers ist schon richtig, da sag ich nix dazu. Wenn halt die Leute aufpassen würden und sinnlose Sachen unterlassen würden, würden Gesetze nicht erst in den Sinn kommen.


was hat das damit zu tun? Klar war das auto später, aber es ist ein praktisches Transportmittel, das Menschen von A nach B bringt. Du kannst jetzt für A "mein Zuhause" einsetzen und für "B" alles mögliche wie etwa "Arbeit", Ausbildungsstätte, Uni,Familie, Urlaub...
Auf alles habe ich ein Anrecht und fahre mit meinem Auto dorthin. Das Auto mag in Produktion und Verbrauch kein Umweltfreundliches Mittel zur bewältigung dieser Wegstrecke sein, aber es gibt viel schlimmeres.
Und das Wort "einzigste" gibt es nicht, es heißt einzige.


Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher das mindestens 70% der  unfälle an denen ein fußgänger mit knopf im ohr beteiligt war verhindert  worden wäre, wenn der fahrer des beteiligten kfz vorrausschauend und  mit einer den gegebenheiten angepassten geschwindigkeit gefahren wäre.


also mit 10kmh, denn wenn einer den umliegenden Verkehr nicht hört ist er unberechenbar, wie etwa Wild am Land (nur konnte ich da mit den bisherigen Opfern gut leben). Da freu' ich mich aber jetzt schon drauf, wenn in der Stadt überall 10kmh gefordert ist, weil die Fußgänger sich im Straßenverkehr nicht ordentlich verhalten können und so.
Vielleicht vergessen manche hier, dass wir im Verkehr dem VERTRAUENSGRUNDSATZ folgen müssen und somit gezwungen sind verantwortungsbewusst zu handeln und uns so zu verhalten, dass wir unseren Part zum Schutz von uns und anderen beitragen.
Nicht Kopfhörer rein, ScheiB drauf, wenn ich einen Unfall hab ist halt der andere Schuld...
Außerdem kommt das Gesetz eh nicht, ist unmöglich flächendeckend zu kontrollieren...


Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> wegen in ihrer akkustischen wahrnehmung eingeschränkten menschen würde  ich mir allerdings keine sorgen machen. da herr ramsauer selber zu  dieser gattung gehört wird er diesbezüglich kaum etwas unternehmen.  abstreiten kann er schliesslich nicht, das er nachweislich vorgetragene  problematiken überhört hat, die dann zu einem schlimmen unfall wurden, den man hätte vermeiden können.
> 
> was ist eigentlich aus der herausragenden "helmpflicht für radfahrer" idee unseres herr ministers geworden?


Find ich außerdem eine gute Idee.
Und vom gehör eingeschränkte personen gelten als behindert und sind im Verkehr gesondert zu betrachten (siehe Vertrauensgrundsatz, bei dem Kinder, Senioren und behinderte ausgenommen sind)


Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa sowas, aber natürlich nur große Autos fahren
> 
> Pedal verwechselt - Auto prallt gegen Hauswand | AllguHIT ... eine Region, eine Station!


http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82119961
sowas wie es hier zuhauf passiert... ja


----------



## TomatenKenny (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

der spinner von ramsauer soll lieber mal die s.c.h.e.i.s.s.e die aus seinem maul kommt verbieten ..solche idioten von Politikern


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> der spinner von ramsauer soll lieber mal die ******** die aus seinem maul kommt verbieten ..solche idioten von Politikern


 
Dann solltes du deine Sprache aber auch überarbeiten, geht doch alles auch im normalen Ton

mfg


----------



## fornax7.10 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Da sieht man mal wie brisant diese Thema ist! Innerhalb von 2 Stunden ganze 5 Seiten voll!


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Würde mir ein Radfahrer rein fahren und der ist Schuld, währe mir das egal wie verletzt der ist. Ich würde 1. Hilfe leisten den dann aber richtig zu Kasse beten. Sein Problem wenn der nicht Fahren kann!


 Jetzt bin Ich mal ehrlich.Nicht jeder Mensch ist so http://ein.anderes-wort.de/fuer/gefühllosgefühllos wie du.
Aber schreiben kann man ja viel , so was zu erleben ist wieder was ganz anderes .


----------



## Placebo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Mann muss auch mit der Zeit gehen, ein komplettes Verbot halte ich für Unsinn, eine Einschränkung wäre aber gut. Sonst gibt es am Ende noch mehr Möchtegernhopper, die ihr Handy auf laut stellen, damit ihre Schw***länge auf Normalgröße wächst


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Jetzt bin Ich mal ehrlich.Nicht jeder Mensch ist so gefühllos wie du.
> Aber schreiben kann man ja viel , so was zu erleben ist wieder was ganz anderes .


das unterschreib ich mal, denn ich arbeite mit durch verkehrsunfälle behinderte Jugendliche und weder ist das einfach, noch wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen und zum dritten war es meist deren eigenes Rücksichtsloses verhalten das sie in den Rollstuhl oder ähnliches befördert hat. Wie auch hier im Thread zu sehen, machen sich viele zu wenig Gedanken über ihre Umwelt, "wird schon nix passieren, ich Telefoniere (höre Musik etc) ja nur...

Ist dann immer besonders toll, wenn ein 17 Jähriges Mädchen oder Bursche, hübsch und intelligent, in einem unüberlegten Moment die Zukunft zum teufel jagt und plötzlich keine Perspektiven mehr im Leben sieht... aber die vielen Gegner von Sicherheit hier haben bestimmt schon mal näher drüber nachgedacht wie das dann wohl so ist, oder?


Placebo schrieb:


> Mann muss auch mit der Zeit gehen, ein komplettes  Verbot halte ich für Unsinn, eine Einschränkung wäre aber gut. Sonst  gibt es am Ende noch mehr Möchtegernhopper, die ihr Handy auf laut  stellen, damit ihre Schw***länge auf Normalgröße wächst


 
Ein generelles Verbot ist sowieso nicht effektiv. Aber eine Infokampagne mit ein paar schön brutal inszenierten Unfällen und den Folgen im TV ändert so einiges.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Warum noch selber denken, machen dann doch andere für einen. Sowas kommt aber oft von Personen die selber noch recht jung und unerfahren im Straßenverkehr sind.

Die glauben dann alles zu wissen und können eh schon alles


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Warum noch selber denken, machen dann doch andere für einen. Sowas kommt aber oft von Personen die selber noch recht jung und unerfahren im Straßenverkehr sind.
> 
> Die glauben dann alles zu wissen und können eh schon alles


genau die mein ich, das ist auch der Grund warum die meisten Unfallbedingten Behinderten in Rehakliniken jugendliche sind 
Noch trauriger ist bei denen, dass sie oft nichts draus lernen. Einige schon, die sagen "ja ich hab einen Fehler gemacht, ich muss in Zukunft vorsichtiger sein" aber die meisten machen Statements wie "und wenn ich dann das Schmerzensgeld hab' kauf ich mir eine getunten Golf mit noch mehr PS". Ja Jungchen, weil das hat dir letztes mal schon so viel gebracht...


----------



## Drapenot (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ach damit noch mehr kiddies udn Gangster rum laufen ohne Kopfhöhrer und jeder die sch... musik mit hören muss?

Ich hör fast immer Musik wenn ich unterwegs bin, mann muss doch nur mal die Augen auf machen wenn man über eine Straße läuft.
Da brauch ich meine Ohren nicht wirklich.

Selbst Sms schreiben ist kein Problem
entweder man bleibt stehen oder kennt seine Tasten.

Auserdem habe ich in der Fahrschule gelernt das man bei Fußgängern immer mit allem rechnen muss und Autofahrer müssen schlicht und ergreifend auf schwächere Rücksicht nehmen!
Wer das nicht versteht, der braucht nicht Auto fahren. So einfach ist das!


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Erstens: Ramsauer will Kopfhörer nicht generell verbieten sondern vielmehr für Aufklärung sorgen. 

Zweitens: Selbst wenn Ramsauer Kopfhörer im Straßenverkehr verbieten wollte, wäre die Idee gar nicht mal so falsch. Natürlich muss jeder selber wissen, ob er sein Leben im Straßenverkehr riskieren möchte, wenn er Kopfhörer trägt. Ob man Kopfhörer deshalb generell verbieten sollte, halte Ich für fraglich. Allerdings glaube Ich schon, dass es auch viele ältere Verkehrsteilnehmer gibt, die sich gar nicht bewusst sind was für ein Risiko sie da eingehen. Ich fahre täglich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit und bin regelmäßig erschreckt über Jugendliche, die plötzlich über die Straße laufen ohne sich umzusehen. Ich erlebe es auch oft, dass auf der einspurigen Nebenstraße in der Ich wohne, Jugendliche mit Kopfhörern entlang gehen und einen als Autofahrer gar nicht bemerken. Erst wenn man ca. zwei Meter hinter ihnen ist und die Hupe betätigt, drehen sich diese Kiddies um und tun ganz erschrocken. 

Es wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, dass in meiner Gegen Leute ums Leben gekommen sind, weil sie als Fußgänger im Straßenverkehr Kopfhörer trugen und dadurch abgelenkt waren. 
Schlimmer als die Kopfhörer finde Ich allerdings Leute, die beim Autofahren telefonieren und simsen. Wie gesagt, Ich sehe jeden Tag Leute die das tun. In der Zeitung stand heute ein Bericht, dass 40% der Leute ohne Freisprecheinrichtung telefonieren. Diese Zahl halte Ich für absolut realistisch, wenn nicht sogar noch untertrieben. Die 40€  Strafe scheinen keine Abschreckung zu sein. 

Mir geht es dabei gar nicht mal so sehr um die Kiddies, die sich durch die Kopfhörer selbst gefährden. Viel schlimmer finde Ich, dass andere Leute durch deren Dummheit leiden. Wenn z.B. ein Jugendlicher Kopfhörer trägt, laut Musik hört und dann vor ein Auto läuft, dann leidet der Fahrer unter Umständen auch an den Folgen dieses Unfalls oder hat zumindest einen Schock. 

Der Einwand, dass man dann auch Autoradios verbieten müsste, ist schon etwas lächerlich. Manche haben natürlich richtig dicke Anlagen in ihrer Karre und blasen sich damit das halbe Trommelfell ins Nirvana, aber wenn man ganz normal Radio hört im Auto, dann ist das etwas Anderes als wenn man Kopfhörer tragen würde. Die Kopfhörer unterdrücken den Umgebungsschall teilweise, bzw. die Musik die man hört übertönt je nach Lautstärke alle anderen Geräusche. Deshalb finde Ich, kann man das nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Wie Rollara schon sagte, sollte man eine große Aufklärungskampagne starten und im Rahmen dieser, am besten Szenen von echten Unfällen zeigen. 
Ich habe allerdings auch wenig Hoffnung, dass solch eine Kampagne etwas bewirkt. Man sieht ja, dass viele Autofahrer am Steuer ohne Freisprecheinrichtung telefonieren, Ich würde sagen es sind 80%. Es gab auch zu dieser Sache schon Aufklärungskampagnen, die offensichtlich nicht gefruchtet haben. Und auch das Verbot und die 40€ Strafe, scheinen den Leuten am Arsch vorbei zu gehen. Sind 40€ nicht hoch genug oder liegt es vielleicht auch daran, dass die Polizei zu wenig kontrolliert? Ich vermute beides stimmt. 

Wenn manche Leute als Fußgänger unbedingt Kopfhörer tragen wollen, okay. Leider tragen auch viele Kinder Kopfhörer. Da sollte man die Eltern dazu verpflichten, ihre Kinder so zu erziehen, dass sie dies nicht tun. Sollte ihr Kind dann in einen Unfall verwickelt sein und es sollte sich herausstellen, dass das Kind den Unfall verursacht hat weil es Kopfhörer trug, dann sollten die Eltern dafür haftbar gemacht werden. Ich würde meinen Kindern nie erlauben, so vor die Tür zu gehn, solange sie nicht für sich selbst Verantwortung übernehmen können. Erwachsenen sollte man es nicht verbieten. Allerdings sollte man auch ihnen die vollen Kosten auferlegen, wenn sie durch das Tragen von Kopfhörern im Straßenverkehr, einen Unfall verursacht haben. 

Zum Thema Handy am Steuer: Währent der Fahrt ohne Freisprecheinrichtung zu telefonieren oder zu simsen ist nicht ohne Grund verboten. Man gefährdet damit nicht nur sich selbst, sondern auch andere Verkehrsteilnehmer. Ich finde, dass die Strafe verzehnfacht werden und die Polizei mehr Kontrollen machen sollte. 

Ich finde auch nicht, dass man dem Bürger alles verbieten sollte. Aber manche Verbote sind leider notwendig, da viele Leute offensichtlich zu dumm sind um vernünftig zu denken. Viele Unfälle werden nun mal dadurch verursacht, dass am Steuer telefoniert und gesimst wird. Und wenn man nicht einsehen kann, dass man das lassen sollte, dann gehört man eben eingesperrt! 

So viel zu meiner Meinung.

Edit: @Drapenot: Genau, dann bist du auch sicher schon mal in einer Großstadt mit Straßenbahn unterwegs gewesen. Du schaust natürlich immer nach rechts und links, ob die Straße bzw. die Bahn auch frei ist und läufst dann erst los. Manchmal kommt es aber vor, dass dann plötzlich eine Straßenbahn auftaucht, die man einen Moment zuvor noch nicht im Blick hatte. Trägt man keine Kopfhörer, kann man sie vielleicht noch hören, aber wenn man Kopfhörer trägt, hört man sie wohl nicht mehr... dann läuft man vor die Bahn und ist futsch oder besten Falls noch ein Krüppel..  Klingt vielleicht nicht gerade realistisch, du wärst aber auch nicht der erste, dem sowas passiert.

Außerdem: Autofahrer müssen auf Schwächere Rücksichtnehmen, okay. Aber Fußgänger haben auch eine Verantwortung. Man kann nicht einfach so auf die Straße laufen ohne sich umzuschauen. Es kann nicht sein, dass nur die Autofahrer Rücksicht nehmen müssen. Alle Verkehrsteilnehmer müssen das, egal ob Autofahrer, Radfaher oder Fußgänger. Oder willst du etwa, dass immer der Autofahrer der Dumme ist, wenn er einen Fußgänger angefahren hat, der aber nachweislich ohne sich umzusehen auf die Straße gerannt ist? Falls ja, sollte dir sowas auch mal passieren als Autofahrer.


----------



## Ahab (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Die CSU mal wieder... Zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit schätz ich. Die gehören ALLESAMT ins Altersheim. Oder halt ins Irrenhaus.


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Drapenot schrieb:


> Ach damit noch mehr kiddies udn Gangster rum laufen ohne Kopfhöhrer und jeder die sch... musik mit hören muss?
> 
> Ich hör fast immer Musik wenn ich unterwegs bin, mann muss doch nur mal die Augen auf machen wenn man über eine Straße läuft.
> Da brauch ich meine Ohren nicht wirklich.
> ...


Menschen machen nur mal Fehler. Leider
Deswegen müssen alle aufpassen.So einfach ist das .


----------



## KrHome (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



> Das statistische Bundesamt ermittelte, dass infolge von Verkehrsunfällen  3.900 Menschen im Jahr 2011 zum Opfer gefallen sind. Dies entspricht  eine Steigerung von 7% gegenüber dem Vorjahr.
> Erstmals seit 20 Jahren sind somit wieder mehr Fußgänger im Straßenverkehr gestorben, dies ist ein Plus von 25 Prozent.


Von den letzten 20 Leuten, die mir vor's Fahrzeug gerannt sind, weil sie entweder zuerst nach rechts und dann in der Mitte der Straße nach links geschaut haben  (nein ich wohne nicht in England) oder anderweitig komplett geistesabwesend waren, hatten die wenigsten einen Kopfhörer auf oder ein Telefon in der Hand. 

Aber vielleicht bin ich auch eher ein Ausnahmefall und Herr Ramsauer kennt genaue Statistiken, die seine Ansichten untermauern. 
Da darf man schon skeptisch sein, denn leider kommen rationale Erwägungen bei der CSU nicht sehr häufig vor.


----------



## Astimon (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

In welcher deiner Quellen liest du, das Ramsauer für Fußgänger Kopfhörer verbieten will?

Er appelliert zu mehr Vorsicht im Straßenverkehr. Was ist daran falsch? Ist doch das beste was geht, wenn sich möglichst viele Menschen Gedanken darüber machen wie sie sich im Straßenverkehr voranbewegen.

Du brauchst keine Verkaufszahlen zu erreichen, warum also diese reißerische und unwahre Bild-Überschrift?


----------



## PixelSign (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

da will ein "politiker" wohl wieder aufmerksamkeit durch so einen völlig unrealistischen schwachsinn erhaschen. ich bin ja dafür das in naher zukunft alle menschen schwimmärmel tragen müssen weil die gefahr in einer pfütze zu ertrinken viel zu groß ist!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ein Politiker einer Partei, die in ihrem Freistaat jemanden zum Verkehrsminister macht, der vorher nachweislich im Suff wen totgefahren hat, macht also einen Vorschlag zur Reduktion von Verkehrsunfällen mit Fussgängerbeteiligung ..... go on, mein Interesse ist geweckt ...


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Drapenot schrieb:


> Auserdem habe ich in der Fahrschule gelernt das man bei Fußgängern immer mit allem rechnen muss und Autofahrer müssen schlicht und ergreifend auf schwächere Rücksicht nehmen!
> Wer das nicht versteht, der braucht nicht Auto fahren. So einfach ist das!


Das nennt sich selektives Zuhören oder auch "ich höre nur, was ich hören will".
Ein Autofahrer muss nicht im speziellen auf schwächere Rücksicht nehmen sondern auf alle. So wie ALLE Verkehrsteilnehmer, also auch Fußgänger. 

Wer das nicht versteht, soll bitte in jeglicher Form von der Straße fernbleiben. So einfach ist das!


----------



## Cinnayum (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ramsauer ist und bleibt ein Vollidiot. Der soll Lokalpolitik machen, da stört er niemanden.


----------



## molossus23 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

dafür


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Ramsauer ist und bleibt ein Vollidiot. Der soll Lokalpolitik machen, da stört er niemanden.


Das ist die Art von Kommentaren die ein Thread auf PCGH nicht braucht. Es wurde inzwischen schon längst geklärt, dass er das gar nicht per Gesetz fordert, sondern die Leute für mehr Aufmerksamkeit im Straßenverkehr sensibilisieren will.
Also gehört der Politiker nicht weg, sondern solche Kommentare, die nur ungut die Stimmung aufheizen...


molossus23 schrieb:


> dafür


 Für was jetzt? Das Gesetz oder den Beitrag des Vorgängers (der jemanden als Vollidioten beschimpft, welcher sich für die Sicherheit der Bürger interessiert...)


----------



## BikeRider (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Man sollte auch Politiker mit so bescheuerten Ideen verbieten.


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Man sollte auch Politiker mit so bescheuerten Ideen verbieten.


Der nächste mit einem uninformierten, blödsinnigen, provozierenden den Thread ignorierenden Beitrag. Super!

Nochmal für die billigen Plätze, in den schlechten Reihen ganz hinten:
Es geht hier nicht um ein Gesetz, welches wirklich Kopfhörer verbieten will, es geht darum, dass der gute Mann die Bevölkerung darauf HINWEIST, dass es gefährlich ist mit Kopfhörern im Ohr, den Verkehr zu überhören.

Ich verstehe die Aufregung darum nicht ganz und zwar aus ganz offensichtlichen Gründen: er sagt das nur für die BEKLOPPTEN unter uns, dem rest sollte nämlich klar sein, dass dem so ist.
Und ausgerechnet die regen sich jetzt auch noch auf, dass sich ein Politiker um ihre Sicherheit schert. Schön langsam reibe ich mir auch die Rübe in den Händen, wie man so viel Ignoranz an den Tag legen kann.

Da macht mal ein Politiker was halbwegs sinnvolles, dann wird er natürlich von denjenigen, denen man sowieso NIE was recht machen wird, niedergemacht. Bester Beweis, dass Demokratie nicht funktionieren kann, wenn Leute die ihre Gehirn nicht benutzen können, wahlberechtigt sind.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ramsauer mag ein Idiot sein, aber in dem Fall hat er ausnahmsweise mal recht. 

Wer als Fußgänger Musik über Kopfhörer hört, der nimmt seine Umgebung einfach schlechter wahr als jemand, der keine Musik über Kopfhörer hört. 
Manche unterschätzen ganz einfach, wie wichtig der Gehörsinn im Straßenverkehr ist. 

Mal ein Beispiel: Jemand steht an einer Straßenkeuzung ohne Ampeln und trägt Kopfhörer. Er möchte die Straße überqueren, schaut nach links und nach rechts und denkt die Straße wäre frei. In dem Moment, in dem er auf die Straße läuft, kommt ein Auto um die Ecke gefahren und fähr diesen Jemand an. Das Auto kam von hinten und bog rechts ab, genau auf die Straße, die dieser Jemand überqueren wollte. Hätte er keine Kopfhörer getragen, hätte er das Auto gehört und nochmal gewartet. 

Jeder weiß, dass Kopfhörer die Wahrnehmung einschränken. Daher sollte auch jeder selbst wissen, ob er dieses Risiko eingehen möchte. Klar ist auch, sollte man dadurch einen Unfall verursachen, dann haftet man auch für den Schaden. 
Eigentlich ist es ja selbstverständlich, dass man als Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten sollte, solange man sich im Straßenverkehr befindet.
Aber manche brauchen eben immer ihre Musik und legen anscheinend mehr Wert darauf, als auf ihre und anderer Leute Sicherheit. 

Und beim Telefonieren und Simsen am Steuer sowieso. Ginge es nach mir, sollte jedem der am Steuer telefoniert oder simst, sein Handy rektal eingeführt werden. Unglaublich, dass manche Leute so egoistisch sind und dadurch sich und andere gefährden. Diese Leute sind mindestens genau so schlimm wie die Geisterfahrer, die extra auf die Gegenspur fahren, um sich das Leben zu nehmen.


----------



## Bennz (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Rollora schrieb:


> Der nächste mit einem uninformierten, blödsinnigen, provozierenden den Thread ignorierenden Beitrag. Super!
> 
> Nochmal für die billigen Plätze, in den schlechten Reihen ganz hinten:
> 
> ...



 na wahnsins Provozierender Post und der her politiker! er sagt es nur für dich!.

 ich hoff du hast schon brandblasen an deinem schädel. reib fester ja ja.........

zurück zum thema. Augen auf sag ich mal oder läuft hier einer mir seinen ohren bis zur nächsten laterne? wenn hier einer diesen mann für diese doch so Göttliche Sinnes ehrfahrung im Straßenverkehr aufzupassen gebraucht hatt der gehört in Rolloras dingenskirchen.


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Bennz schrieb:


> ist das jetzt nur so eine eselsbrücke für dich? ich hoff du hast schon brandblasen an deinem schädel.


Nein tut mir leid. und wenn dann würd' ich mir die gerade vor verwunderung was du mit deinem Beitrag bezwecken möchtest, aufkratzen...


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

ich glaube, die politiker sollten erstmal bei SICH was ändern, damit sie nicht so dumm durch die welt "schlafwandeln"!
vielleicht könnten sich dann sogar mehr menschen gescheite kopfhörer leisten


----------



## Baer.nap (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich glaube, die politiker sollten erstmal bei SICH was ändern, damit sie nicht so dumm durch die welt "schlafwandeln"!
> vielleicht könnten sich dann sogar mehr menschen gescheite autos leisten


 
"fixed"


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich glaube, die politiker sollten erstmal bei SICH was ändern, damit sie nicht so dumm durch die welt "schlafwandeln"!
> vielleicht könnten sich dann sogar mehr menschen gescheite kopfhörer leisten


 
Fangen wir doch mal bei den kleinen Leuten wie dir an.
Damit meine Ich: Laber keine *******! Von mir aus kannst du dir auch zwei 100 Watt-Boxen an den Schädel schnallen und damit dann Radfahren oder dich als Fußgänger im Straßenverkehr bewegen, dein Risiko.  Aber diese Forderung von Ramsauer als "dummes Schlafwandeln" zu bezeichnen, das ist nun wirklich völlig daneben und bescheuert. 

Ich finde, wenn jemand unbedingt Kopfhörer tragen muss und dann einen Unfall verursacht, dann sollte er auch alle Kosten übernehmen. Sprich Sachschäden, mögliches Schmerzensgeld, Krankenhauskosten, usw. und wenn er sich dafür verschulden muss. 

Außerdem sollte es dann keine Teilschuld anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer mehr geben, wenn dem Kopfhörerträger nachgewiesen werden kann, dass ER den Unfall verursacht hat.


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Baer.nap schrieb:


> "fixed"


auch wenns OT ist: was hält dich davon ab, dir ein gutes Auto leisten zu können?


----------



## Hackintoshi (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich glaube, die politiker sollten erstmal bei SICH was ändern, damit sie nicht so dumm durch die welt "schlafwandeln"!
> vielleicht könnten sich dann sogar mehr menschen gescheite kopfhörer leisten



Signed


----------



## Baer.nap (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Rollora schrieb:


> auch wenns OT ist: was hält dich davon ab, dir ein gutes Auto leisten zu können?


 
Na weil man mit 3-4k im monat keinen super sportwagen kaufen kann 

"tante edit sagt" zumindest wenn man nen relativ langen weg zu arbeit hat


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Fangen wir doch mal bei den kleinen Leuten wie dir an.
> Damit meine Ich: Laber keine *******! Von mir aus kannst du dir auch zwei 100 Watt-Boxen an den Schädel schnallen und damit dann Radfahren oder dich als Fußgänger im Straßenverkehr bewegen, dein Risiko.  Aber diese Forderung von Ramsauer als "dummes Schlafwandeln" zu bezeichnen, das ist nun wirklich völlig daneben und bescheuert.
> 
> Ich finde, wenn jemand unbedingt Kopfhörer tragen muss und dann einen Unfall verursacht, dann sollte er auch alle Kosten übernehmen. Sprich Sachschäden, mögliches Schmerzensgeld, Krankenhauskosten, usw. und wenn er sich dafür verschulden muss.
> ...


Du warst offensichtlich, und Glück für dich , noch nicht vor Gericht. Ein Problem kann immer aus vielen Seiten betrachtet werden und schnell hat man eine Teilschuld denn selbst wenn der Kopfhörerträger sich wie ein Idiot verhält, man sollte ja auf "Gefahrensicht" fahren und wenn man den Burschen dann übersieht bzw zu spät sieht, hat man automatisch teilschuld- egal ob das Fehlverhalten ursprünglich von ihm aus geht, der Autofahrer hat in jedem Fall auch nicht 100% richtig (re)agiert.


Baer.nap schrieb:


> Na weil man mit 3-4k im monat keinen super sportwagen kaufen kann
> 
> "tante edit sagt" zumindest wenn man nen relativ langen weg zu arbeit hat


 Interessant also ich seh das bei mir schon, dass das geht.
Das größte Hindernis bzw der Grund warum es kein nagelneuer 200k Porsche ist, sondern ein Gebrauchtes, aber "wie neu" wirkendes Auto mit identischer Ausstattung, sind eher Kinder, das Haus und die Wohnung... und nicht zu unterschätzen: Die Frau.
und meine Tante Edit fragt sich übrigens:
bei 4 K im Monat und Fixkosten von saken wir 1k
bleiben 3k
sind x12/13/14 (je nachdem wo du arbeitest) schon 36/39/42k die übrig bleiben.
Sparst du 2-3 Jahre geht sich tatsächlich der Porsche aus. Oder die Anzahlung für ein schönes Haus im Grünen usw.


----------



## volki_33 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Wenn das die wichtigen Probleme sind die, die Politiker intresieren dan gute Nacht Deutschland !


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



volki_33 schrieb:


> Wenn das die wichtigen Probleme sind die, die Politiker intresieren dan gute Nacht Deutschland !


 So wies aussieht sind dies wirklich die wichtigsten probleme, in der EU siehts nicht besser aus, wenn die nichts besseres mehr zu tun haben, als das salz auf den brezeln zu verbieten wundert es mich nicht, dass der Euro den bach runtergeht.... Aber isnd ja alles hochstudierte "Fach"leute da oben, mich würds mal interessieren was die im studium lernen


----------



## moe (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Gehts eigentlich noch? Als ob Deutschland bzw. die Verkehspolitik nicht ganz andere Probleme hätte.
Ob man sich mit Kopfhörern in Verkehr bewegt oder nicht bleibt ja wohl jedem einzelnen überlassen. Dieses Risiko sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand einschätzen können. Wenn nicht, liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht an den Kopfhörern.
Immer diese Großelterngeneration. Hauptsache Anti. Da krieg ich echt zu viel. 
Bevor Wulff nen Abgang macht ist ja wohl der Kasper dran. Die Aufmerksamkeit, die er für den Hirnfurz bekommt kann er wohl haben, wenn er danach abtritt.


----------



## Rollora (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> So wies aussieht sind dies wirklich die wichtigsten probleme, in der EU siehts nicht besser aus, wenn die nichts besseres mehr zu tun haben, als das salz auf den brezeln zu verbieten wundert es mich nicht, dass der Euro den bach runtergeht.... Aber isnd ja alles hochstudierte "Fach"leute da oben, mich würds mal interessieren was die im studium lernen


 Theorie theorie theorie 
Kann ich dir sagen.

Aber hey: was heißt das wenn man Zeit hat sich auf solche Kleinigkeiten zu konzentrieren? => dass es uns gut geht und keine wichtigen Probleme gibt. Wir sollten uns freuen 

Die echten Probleme finden in der Tat sowieso woanders auf der Welt statt





moe schrieb:


> Gehts eigentlich noch? Als ob Deutschland bzw. die Verkehspolitik nicht ganz andere Probleme hätte.
> Ob man sich mit Kopfhörern in Verkehr bewegt oder nicht bleibt ja wohl  jedem einzelnen überlassen. Dieses Risiko sollte der gesunde  Menschenverstand einschätzen können. Wenn nicht, liegt das mit  Sicherheit nicht an den Kopfhörern.
> Immer diese Großelterngeneration. Hauptsache Anti. Da krieg ich echt zu viel.


Nur ums nochmal zu sagen: die eigentliche NEWS stimmt nicht, es kommt  kein Gesetz, nur die Aufforderung mehr Acht im Verkehr zu geben und  nicht so verantwortungslos zu sein.
Aber du hast recht: wer verantwortungslos ist und wegen Kopfhörer im Ohr  den Verkehr nicht bemerkt, hat nicht nur das Problem der Kopfhörer im  Ohr


----------



## mmayr (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headologic schrieb:


> In einem Interview mit der Saarbrücker Zeitung erklärte Ramsauer die steigende Anzahl der tödlichen Unfälle im Straßenverkehr hänge damit zusammen,
> dass Fußgänger mit Handys am Kopf sowie Kopfhörer schuld seien, da diese über die Straße sowie Bahnübergänge *"schlafwandeln"* würden.
> Und somit würden herannahende Verkehrsmittel nicht bzw zu spät bemerken.
> Das statistische Bundesamt ermittelte, dass infolge von Verkehrsunfällen 3.900 Menschen im Jahr 2011 zum Opfer gefallen sind. Dies entspricht eine Steigerung von 7% gegenüber dem Vorjahr.
> ...


 
Was hat das Ganze jetzt mit PC-Games-HARDWARE zu tun?
Muss jetzt wirklich jeder Politiker-Furz hier kommentiert werden?

Neue News: Ach ja, Wulff mag jetzt auch keiner mehr. Der einsame Wulff fühlt sich nun noch einsamer. 

MannMannMann!

@Rollora:
Wenn ich deine Kommentare so lese, regt sich der Verdacht, dass du ein kleines aufstrebendes Pokitikerchen bist. Nach dem Motto "Halte zu den Großen, dann wirst du kleiner Wurm auch mal ein GROSSES Würmchen!"


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ramsauer wird wohl noch unbeliebtester Politiker Deutschlands 2012.


----------



## darkeivl5 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Hallo liebe Leute, 
also nehmen wir mal an das dies durchgesetzt wäre, 1 würde mich das trozdem nicht interessieren, da ich selber entscheide was ich mit meinem Ohren mache und wann das wäre beformundung !!! 2 tens die was besseres zu tun haben als solch ein miss zu verbreiten z.b den euro retten es ist wie damals mit den sogenannten (KILLERSPIELEN)  3 die Leute die diese Mp3 player herstellen ein deutlichen verlust machen würden da sich fast jeder diese dinger holt damit man musik unterwegs hört dafür ja tragbar.    zudem werden die sich eh nicht durchsetzen weil sich viele bürger dagegenstellen würden  ich sicher auch und ihr kann ich nicht beurteilen.

für Solch wirren gesetze Bezahlen sich diese Politiker ziemlich gut ab diesen monat kriegen sie wieder 300 euro mehr und next jahr auch und was dazwischen ist wer weiß ?!?!


----------



## maxichec (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ja unsere Politiker habe nix besseres zu tun....
Ganz besonders der Ramsauer (gscheitwaschel) der hat immer so Ideen 

Ich sag nur 1 
z.B. das mit Freisprechanlage ist auch so ne Sache.... ich habe eine Festintegrierte von Werk aus...
Und hat jemand schon mal Probiert damit ein Nummer suche??? wird jeder zustimmen das es nicht weniger ablenkt wie in einem Handy Rumfummeln...
Es ist halt ein gesunder menschenverstand das man nicht mit 100db Rumläuft in einem Großstadt, sonder so das man auch von außenwelt etwas warnimmt.
Und demjenigen dem es egal ist kann man nicht helfen...
Aber mal im ernst in DE gibts wirklich keine Wichtigere Probleme wie Lautstärke von ehmmm wieviel % der bevölkerung die mit (Voll)  aufgedrehten Musi Rumlaufen?? ^.-
Ich wette bei weitem nicht so viele wie Armen die sich von "Tafel" bedienen müssen .... -..-

Mfg


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



mmayr schrieb:


> @Rollora:
> Wenn ich deine Kommentare so lese, regt sich der Verdacht, dass du ein kleines aufstrebendes Pokitikerchen bist. Nach dem Motto "Halte zu den Großen, dann wirst du kleiner Wurm auch mal ein GROSSES Würmchen!"


Interessant.
Weil ich leute Respektiere die sich um meine Sicherheit scheren (weil ich selbst betroffen war von einem ähnlichen Fall)?
Weil ich es für sinnlos halte, dass Leute die zu faul sind sich ihre Meinung aufgrund von Tatsachen bilden und diese damit konfrontiere?
Weil es mich ärgert, dass manche Leute sich immer beschweren müssen und schimpfen müssen und hier eigentlich ganz klar weil sie den Thread nicht zu ende lesen (sonst gäbs nichts zu schimpfen).
Weil mich diejenigen die trotzdem der Meinung sind, Sicherheit ist nicht wichtig, nerven?
Weil ich genug davon habe Jugendlichen die bei mir neu gehen lernen, gut zuzureden, und in dem Moment wo ich eine(n) nach Hause schicken kann weil er/sie wieder auf eigenen beinen stehen kann, der nächste angeliefert kommt mit Zertrümmerten Knochen oder sonstwas, nur weil er nicht selbstständig weit genug denken konnte und den Rat dieses Politikers gut gebrauchen hätte können?
Oder einfach weil du trollen möchtest damit du andere schlecht machst?

Wie wärs mit nicht über menschen Urteilen die hier tatsächlich mit Herz (und halt leider auch Emotionen)und Verstand diskutieren wollen (überleg dir mal warum). Warum trollst du anstatt sinnvoll zur Diskussion beizutragen? Was hast du für ein Problem damit, wenn jemand sich etwas für unsere Sicherheit überlegt? Wo ist das Problem, dass sich dazu jemand GEDANKEN macht, es wurde ja wie schon 10x erwähnt noch nichts BESCHLOSSEN was unsere Freiheit einschränkt, was Spricht gegen eine INFOKAMPAGNE? 
Das ist echt was was ich an manchen hier nicht verstehe, wo ist euer verdammtes Problem, wenn jemand versucht zu WARNEN? es geht nämlich einzig und allein darum, das möcht der Typ machen. Das zu unterstützen, dazu muss man kein Politiker oder Arschkriecher sein. Das zu Boykottieren ist jedoch einfach nur eines: Dumm.

Bin schon gespannt, es kommen im Rehab eh morgen wieder neue "Gäste" ich frag sie mal was die von Sicherheit halten...


BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ramsauer wird wohl noch unbeliebteste Person 2012.


Ich kenne den Mann zwar sonst nicht und es interessiert mich auch nicht, aber wenn er wegen dem genannten zu einer unbeliebten Person wird, mach ich mir mehr sorgen um die Gesellschaft als um die Politik. Das wär nämlich einfach nur krank.


maxichec schrieb:


> Ja unsere Politiker habe nix besseres zu tun....
> Ganz besonders der Ramsauer (gscheitwaschel) der hat immer so Ideen
> 
> Ich sag nur 1
> ...


 
Ich kanns jetzt nicht unmittelbar für jeden sagen... aber hauptsächlich gings bei den Untersuchungen immer in die Richtung, dass das Gespräch selbst so ablenkt und nicht die Bedienung des Handys. Wobei letztere sich "blind" ja dank Smartphones wieder verschlechtert hat (vorher konnte man ja blind SMS schreiben, versuch das mal bei einem Handy wo man die Tasten nicht fühlt).
Eventuell werden Freisprecheinrichtungen Siri-Like, intelligenter. Das wäre zu hoffen.



maxichec schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein gesunder menschenverstand das man nicht mit 100db  Rumläuft in einem Großstadt, sonder so das man auch von außenwelt etwas  warnimmt.
> Und demjenigen dem es egal ist kann man nicht helfen...


So sollte es eigentlich sein, aber dennoch laufen zu viele so rum. Und entweder es macht die Politik mit Infokampagnen aufmerksam, oder es setzt sich eine Technik durch die es ermöglicht laut Musik zu hören und dennoch den Straßenlärm zu hören (es gibt ja glaub ich Kopfhörer die manche Frequenzen des Umgebungslärms verstärken)


maxichec schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst in DE gibts wirklich keine Wichtigere Probleme wie  Lautstärke von ehmmm wieviel % der bevölkerung die mit (Voll)   aufgedrehten Musi Rumlaufen?? ^.-
> Ich wette bei weitem nicht so viele wie Armen die sich von "Tafel" bedienen müssen .... -..-
> 
> Mfg


Nimm eine Zeitung, schlag sie auf. Stelle fest: "ist wirklich gestern nichts wichtigeres geschehen?"
Das denkt man sich vorallem bei Boulevardzeitungen oft: Gibts auf der Welt nichts wichtigeres zu berichten? Sterben nicht täglich tausende Kinder an Hunger? Der Überschrift nach (irgendein Star ist zu einem anderen böse gewesen, irgendein Politiker hat sich mal wieder daneben benommen usw) gehts der Welt eh gut.


----------



## darkeivl5 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich kenne den Mann zwar sonst nicht und es interessiert mich auch nicht, aber wenn er wegen dem genannten zu einer unbeliebten Person wird, mach ich mir mehr sorgen um die Gesellschaft als um die Politik. Das wär nämlich einfach nur krank.[/QUOTE]

Naja er wäre wohl zwar nicht der unbeliebste aber eher gesagt nicht mehr so (jeder hat eine eigende Meinung Noch gibt es ja Meinungsfreiheit) denke es ist auch kla wenn man jemanden bevormundet zumindest es versucht !!! es gelten schon sehr strenge Gesetze im Straßenverkehr daher ist es nicht unbedingt Sinnvoll.


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



darkeivl5 schrieb:


> Naja er wäre wohl zwar nicht der unbeliebste aber eher gesagt nicht mehr so (jeder hat eine eigende Meinung Noch gibt es ja Meinungsfreiheit) denke es ist auch kla wenn man jemanden bevormundet zumindest es versucht !!! es gelten schon sehr strenge Gesetze im Straßenverkehr daher ist es nicht unbedingt Sinnvoll.


Ich stoße mich eher daran, dass man wegen dem Versuch die Aufmerksamkeit auf Sicherheit zu legen, unbeliebter wird wie all die anderen Lügner und Betrüger, Verbrecher und Terroristen. Das verstand ich unter der Bezeichnung "unbeliebtester Mann 2012". Was da fehlt ist "in Deutschland" sowie "Politiker" und selbst dann sollte er aufgrund dieser Aussage nicht unbeliebter werden. Immerhin habt grad ihr in Deutschland Politiker von ganz anderem Fail-Kaliber. Wie hieß der eine der immer gegen Killerspiele war und kürzlich abserviert wurde ^^


----------



## darkeivl5 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich stoße mich eher daran, dass man wegen dem Versuch die Aufmerksamkeit auf Sicherheit zu legen, unbeliebter wird wie all die anderen Lügner und Betrüger, Verbrecher und Terroristen. Das verstand ich unter der Bezeichnung "unbeliebtester Mann 2012". Was da fehlt ist "in Deutschland" sowie "Politiker" und selbst dann sollte er aufgrund dieser Aussage nicht unbeliebter werden. Immerhin habt grad ihr in Deutschland Politiker von ganz anderem Fail-Kaliber. Wie hieß der eine der immer gegen Killerspiele war und kürzlich abserviert wurde ^^


 
Da geb ich dir Recht vorallem Wird das was wirklich in Deutschland los ist totgeschwiegen unter kopponline.com 
Kannst du wirklich sehen was in Deutschland oder besser gesagt in der EU wirklich vorsich geht


----------



## Cosmas (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

sry, das is bullshit und populismus übelster art.

wenn leute im verkehr draufgehn, weil sie kopfhörer drinhaben, dann nur weil sies:

a: aufm fahrrad machen, wo's ohnehin verboten is und über die strassen böllern wie sonstewas...für mich sind radfahrer, die mit abstand krankesten verkehrsteilnehmer... 

oder

b: weilse wie ferngesteuert rumrennen, das impliziert jedoch NICHT, das sie es ohne kopfhörer nicht auch so tun würden...

da zusammenhänge herzuleiten, is genau das gleiche, wie rothaarige frauen als hexen zu verbrennen.

dazu würde ich 

c: jedem penner, der wegen einem solchen verbot, mich mit seiner scheiss mukke belästigt, was ja dank freisprech einrichtungen an handys eh schon einen ziemlichen nervgrad errreicht hat, das ding in den arsch schieben, man stelle sich die kakophonie vor, wenn dank verbot, auf einmal rund um einen 20 leute sich gegenseitig, per freisprech im musikstil und lautstärke, zu überbieten suchen...

wer sowas befürwortet, hat nicht alle latten am zaun, fussgänger und musik per kopfhörer ftw!

lieber verbieten wir fleissig, selbst den grössten nonsens, weil, naja weil eben, gründe erfindet man ja heutzutage eh am fliessband, weils keine echten und bewiesenen gibt oder man vom wahren hintergrund ablenken will.

ich verbiete hiermmit, politikern solcher coleur, die arbeit und verurteile sie zu hartz 4, ohne chance auf begnadigung oder bewährung!

als nächstes wird dann noch das zeitungslesen in der bahn verboten, weils ja raschelt, den nachbarn evtl noch nötigt und man evtl auch noch die station verpasst, zur spät zur arbeit kommt, dann unachtsam im verkehr ist, unfall provoziert und damit wieder die volkswirtschaft schädigt!

und zuguter letzt, verbieten wir noch die nutzung der brain.exe, damit sich niemand mehr über diesen ganzen scheiss aufregt und brav, zu allem bullshit, ja und amen sagt...

ich verspüre den drang, die 47er zu laden...

edith: wer is eigentlich Ramsauer? wurde dem der rahm sauer? dann sollers mit viagra probiern und ne nutte bügeln...vielleicht bläst die ihm ja den kalk ausm hirn... sry, das musste jetzt mal sein.


----------



## Anchorage (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich trage immer Kopfhörer aber passe auf was um mich herumpassiert. Habe In-Ear Sennheiser.


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Cosmas schrieb:


> Blablablablablabla


 die Zeit die du verwendet hast, diesen Stuss zu schreiben, hättest auch verwenden können das ganze zu verstehen.
Und nun nochmal für dich: Es kommt kein Verbot, sondern eine Aufforderung zur Vorsicht.


----------



## Fuzi0n (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Mensch Leute, habt ihr die Artikel überhaupt gelesen oder verstanden? 

Er will Handys/Ipods für Fußgänger nicht verbieten ( @ Verfasser des Threads...). Er appellierte lediglich im Straßenverkehr darauf zu verzichten bzw. ruft zur Vorsicht auf. Wer meint, dass er vorsichtig genug ist, soll weiterhin an der Kreuzung Ipod hören und wird das in Zukunft auch dürfen.

Das Volk möchte doch mit Statistiken aufgeklärt werden, aber gerade hier ist das falsch? Traurig und unverständlich.


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, habt ihr die Artikel überhaupt gelesen oder Verstanden?
> 
> Er will Handys/Ipods für Fußgägnger nicht verbieten. Er appellierte lediglich im Straßenverkehr darauf zu verzichten. Wer meint, dass er vorsichtig genug ist, soll weiterhin an der Kreuzung Ipod hören.
> 
> Das Volk möchte doch mit Statistiken aufgeklärt werden, aber gerade hier ist das Falsch? Traurig und unverständlich.


Ich finds auch traurig und unverständlich, dass die erste Schicht (wir tech-geeks) die sich über Politiker aufregt wenn sie vorschnell für was Verurteilt werden (Killerspiele) auch gleich die erste dumme Schicht sein muss, die ohne nachzudenken kritisieren und sich aufregen muss.
Da sagen einige "weg mit solchen Stumpfsinnrednern" und beweisen im selben Moment, dass sie genau solche Stumpfsinnredner geworden sind:
Leute die mit Halbwissen gefüttert über Politiker/Killerspielspieler herziehen sind die gleiche Gattung.
Oder kurz gesagt für die dummen:
Diejenigen die sich nichtmal Informieren und wissen, dass es lediglich um eine Warnung geht, sind ebenso das letzte wie Politiker/Leute die über Killerspiele und Killerspielspiele wettern


----------



## Bennz (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

ganz ehrlich , glotzt euch die Überschrift vom Thread an! was wollt ihr? das sich die Masse jetzt noch den ganzen Text durchliest .


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Bennz schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich , glotzt euch die Überschrift vom Thread an! was wollt ihr? das sich die Masse jetzt noch den ganzen Text durchliest .


Du hast recht: die Überschrift ist irreführend. Vollkommen richtig. Und die Überschrift sagt auch schon so viel aus, dass man über ein Thema diskutieren kann. Soweit bin ich auch bei dir.

Aber jetzt nochmal die Frage: sollten nicht gerade wir, die ständig mit Leuten konfrontiert sind, die nur spärlich informiert sind und unser Hobby verurteilen und wir SIE dafür verurteilen, nicht besser sein als die und stets versuchen die GANZE Sache im Blick zu halten, und nicht aufgrund von reißerischer Bild- Niveau- Überschrift verleiten lassen, Hassparolen loszulassen.

Oder anders gesagt: der Hass auf die Killerspiele und Killerspielspieler entstand aus schlechter Berichterstattung und Leuten die gerne mit halben Informationen anfangen zu diskutieren.
Wie einige hier. 
Ich würde gerne sagen wir sind besser als die (Politiker, Eltern, verurteilende Leute eben), aber dieser Thread zeigt, dass wirs nicht sind


----------



## Bennz (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ja so sollten wir sein da hast du wieder Recht.

Aber ist es nicht auch so, das die Leute (Politiker)  die UNS verurteilen und dazu auch die reißerischen Bild- Niveau- Überschriften nutzen, wobei auch der Text dann uns wieder als potentiellen Killer! nicht spieler da stehen lässt, die Presse gerne sowas Berichten lässt?

wären nicht all diese schlechten erfahrungen durch die Presse und unserer Politiker die uns in eine schublade mit Mördern und Psychopaten steckt <---ganz grob genommen) würden wir doch noch lesen was mit

* Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten *

genau bedeutet bzw das es nicht stimmt.

das wir so schnell Hassparolen schreiben liegt an der Gängelung die wir über Jahre ertragen mussten und noch müssen.


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ja alles wirkt immer vor und zurück, es wirkt sich immer alles Zuerst von der einen Seite aus und dann über eine zweite wieder auf die eine zurück. Klingt verwirrend, ich versuchs anhand eines anderen Themas zu erklären: Iphone/Ipad.
Wir wollten es anfangs nicht, es war teuer und wir wussten uns keinen nutzen. Doch es hat sich durchgesetzt. Jetzt haben wir nicht nur plötzlich einen Nutzen gefunden, es hat sich auf die ganze ART wie wir diese Art von Geräte benutzen ausgewirkt, oder gar generell (Inet mit Smartphones benutzen. Das wurde anfangs boykottiert, denn auf dem kleinen Bildschirm sieht man ja nix). 
Es hat sich also schon einiges hin und her beeinflusst: Unser traditionelles Internet, beeinflusst von den "überteuerten" Appleprodukten und "sinnlosen" Smartphones. Doch wir gewöhnten uns dran und benutzen es nun doch, doch nun hat sich auch das Internet verändert (also wir wirken wieder zurück auf etwas), denn es wird nach und nach für diese mobilen Internetgeräte angepasst.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Wir regen uns über was auf (Politiker, Smartphones, Ipad usw) doch ohne dass wir es merken beeinflusst es uns und unser dasein, und ehe wir uns versehen werden wir ein Teil davon 

Aber zumindest in manchen Bereichen könnten wirs kontrollieren. Deshalb gibts eigentlich gelernte Newsredakteure. Doch hier hätten wir die Chance bei der Usernews mal selbst was zu machen - deshalb die vielen Regeln. Die sind den meisten mit Verstand von Haus aus klar, aber manche brauchen sie doch - und missachten sie. Das führt dann genau hierzu: eine 10- Seitige Diskussion die aus dem Thema nichts macht (wir haben uns zum Teil 10 Seiten gestritten. Was hats gebracht? Wärs nicht sinnvoller gewesen wenn in der Überschrift stände "Ramsauer appelliert an unsere Verkehrssicherheit indem er Fußgänger/Jogger/Radfahrer vor zu lautem MP3 hören warnt" (oder ähnlich). Wir hätten uns nicht angezickt, einige User wären noch besserer Meinung von dem guten Herren (hier wurde politisch manipuliert) und wir hätten die Zeit für sinnvolleres verwendet.
Jedoch hat mir zumindest diese Diskussion wieder mal gezeigt wie vorsichtig man im Umgang mit Medien sein muss, aber auch mit Usern. Und ich bin Dankbar für die User die es wiederholt aufgezeigt haben, dass es NICHT um ein Gesetz ging!


----------



## mcmrc1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

1. gibt doch schon nen Gesetz was euch verbietet die Musik so laut zu hören wie ihr wollt...alle neueren mp3 Spieler oder Handy Hersteller müssen sich an das Gesetz halten...zumindest wird es bald umgesetzt...

2.Kommen mehr Leute wegen Zigaretten rauchen um. Sollen sie das doch verbieten...und ich rauche selbst...zwar nur noch die Elektrische da diese um einiges (gesünder ist) aber das werden die lieben Politiker auch noch verbieten


----------



## -NTB- (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



mcmrc1 schrieb:


> 2.Kommen mehr Leute wegen Zigaretten rauchen um. Sollen sie das doch verbieten...und ich rauche selbst...zwar nur noch die Elektrische da diese um einiges (gesünder ist) aber das werden die lieben Politiker auch noch verbieten


 

naja....gibt keine langzeit tests ...

sowie ich der Meinung bin das es total gesund ist darauf aufmerksam zu machen......ein verbot würde eh wenig bringen, so ziemlich jeder hört aufm rad, bei joggen usw musik....


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Viel schlimmer sind doch die, die ihre Musik immer und überall OHNE Kopfhörer hören und ihr Handy als "Ghetto-Blaster" missbrauchen.


----------



## Sixxer (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Irgendwann wird in diesem regelwütigem Staat alles verboten. Gegenmittel: Wir sollten alle täglich Wulfen.


----------



## Willforce (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich hatte vor kurzem die selbe Idee.
Auf der Rückfahrt vom Fußballtraining läuft so eine Daudelbirne mit Kopfhörern, direkt in der Mitte der Sraße, vor meinem Auto und spielt nebenbei mit dem Ball.
Natürlich die Music so laut das er noch nicht mal den Sound meiner Sportauspuffanlage hören kann. Und die macht wirklich Sound. 
Bin dann gaaaanz langsam hinten den Typen rangefahren und habe voll auf die Hupe gedrückt.
In diesem Moment hat mir leider die Videokamera gefehlt. So wie der da hochgegangen ist springen nicht mal Rehe.
Dieser Spaß hat dann den Gedanken an das verbieten der Kopfhörer ganz schnell wieder vertrieben. 
Ich denke er wird daraus auch etwas gelernt haben.


----------



## DaStash (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headologic schrieb:


> In einem Interview mit der Saarbrücker Zeitung erklärte Ramsauer die steigende Anzahl der tödlichen Unfälle im Straßenverkehr hänge damit zusammen,
> dass Fußgänger mit Handys am Kopf sowie Kopfhörer schuld seien, da diese über die Straße sowie Bahnübergänge *"schlafwandeln"* würden.


Davon steht nur nichts in der Quelle. Genau genommen kritisiert er lediglich das viele Fußgänger abgelenkt sein. Die Schlussfolgerung mit der steigenden Anzahl an Verkehrstoten zieht er nirgendwo.

Hier das Originalzitat: "Angesichts einer wieder steigenden Zahl an Verkehrstoten hat Bundesverkehrsminister Peter Ramsauer (CSU) der Nutzung von Kopfhörern im Straßenverkehr den Kampf angesagt. Ramsauer sagte der „Saarbrücker Zeitung“ (Donnerstag), viele Fußgänger seien zunehmend abgelenkt unterwegs. „Mit lauter Musik oder dem Handy in den Ohren schlafwandeln sie über Straßen und Bahnsteige“, kritisierte der Minister. Herannahende Autos, Radler oder Bahnen würden dadurch nicht gehört. „Das ist ein sehr gefährlicher Trend“, betonte Ramsauer."



> Und somit würden herannahende Verkehrsmittel nicht bzw zu spät bemerken.
> Das statistische Bundesamt ermittelte, dass infolge von Verkehrsunfällen 3.900 Menschen im Jahr 2011 zum Opfer gefallen sind. Dies entspricht eine Steigerung von 7% gegenüber dem Vorjahr.
> Erstmals seit 20 Jahren sind somit wieder mehr Fußgänger im Straßenverkehr gestorben, dies ist ein Plus von 25 Prozent.


 Nur läßt diese Statistik nicht zwangsläufig den Rückschluss zu der hier hergestellt wird.

MfG


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Sorry, kann gelöscht werden!


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ...Meine Schwester hatte übrigens eine schweren  Unfall als sie ihre Handy mit Freisprech(oder Ohrenstöpsel) auf dem  Fahrrad benutzt hatte, sie wurden von einen 40 Tonner überrollt der von  hinten kam und abgebogen ist. Sie hat das nicht mitbekommen bzw den  nicht rechtzeitig gehört. Zum Glück hat sie es (schwerverletzt)  überlebt.


Das ist zwar sehr bedauerlich, aber (und ich weiß dass, das jetzt hart  klingt) da habe ich überhaupt kein Mitleid. Ich bin selber Kraftfahrer  und ich weiß wovon ich da spreche....



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sie hat ein Bein weniger.
> 
> 
> Denke ich auch. Aber im nachhinein machen wir ihr das nicht mehr zum Vorwurf.
> ...


 

Da könnte ich nun wieder platzen! In den LKWs siehste zu den Seiten eh schon fast nichts... und dann haste da die rücksichtslosen Fußgänger und Radfahrer! Aber is ja klar, es sind immer die LKW-Fahrer... ja, logisch! Die sollten Fahräder auf PKW/LKW-Straßen komplett verbieten, sprich eine extra Spur und das ÜBERALL. DANN PASSIERT SOWAS NIEMALS!!!!!



Jan565 schrieb:


> Also  was hat das mit dem Telefone zu tun? Ich kann kein Fahrrad fahren ohne  Musik, da guck ich nur auf die Uhr und langweile mich. Und wenn der  andere schuld hat würde ich versuchen so viel aus dem raus zu holen wie  es geht. Am Besten das der gleich den Führerschein verliert. Gerade die  LKW Fahrer sollen mal mehr aufpassen.



...


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Das ist zwar sehr bedauerlich, aber (und ich weiß dass, das jetzt hart  klingt) da habe ich überhaupt kein Mitleid. Ich bin selber Kraftfahrer  und ich weiß wovon ich da spreche....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht, hier mit solchen Androhungen. Dein Standpunkt ist für mich absolut nachvollziehbar, aber hol nicht so weit aus.
Der Post von Jan565 Bedarf eigentlich keinem Kommentar mehr, dont feed the trolls!

Muss trotzdem mal anmerken, wenn man wegen zu lauter Musik einen 40 Tonner überhört ist m.M. nach wirklich selber Schuld. Wenn ich wegen dreckiger Scheiben/fehlender Spiegel oder ähnliches beim Ausparken anecke ist auch niemand anderes Schuld.

*§ 1 Grundregeln*

  (1) Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.

StVO - Einzelnorm

Ob nun mit Führerschein oder ohne, wer am öffentlichen Straßenverkehr teilnimmt sollte sich wenigstens mal in Grundzügen mit der StVO beschäftigen! Gibts denn heute keinen Verkehrsunterricht mehr an den Grundschulen? Zu meiner Zeit war das üblich.

MFG


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vorsicht, hier mit solchen Androhungen. ...


 Wo habe ich gedroht?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

als Autofahrer sehe ich jeden Tag Kids die schnell mit ihrem Velo oder "Miniscooter" über den Fussgängerstreifen rasen ohne auch nur zu schauen.

mMn sollte man den Fussgängern das Vortrittsrecht entziehen. Schliesslich schaut man ja auch wohin man läuft wenn man z.B wandern geht oder über Geleise läuft.

Das mit der Musik finde ich eine gute Idee. Im Auto hat man ja keine Kopfhörer an und hört auch trotz Musik das Verkehrsgeschehen. Taube und Gehörschädigte sind natürlich Ausnahmen.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Die Überschrift ist wohl ein bissel unglücklich formuliert....!..? "er will *Fussgaenger* mit Kopfhörer *verbieten*...


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> als Autofahrer sehe ich jeden Tag Kids _die schnell mit ihrem Velo oder "Miniscooter" über den Fussgängerstreifen rasen ohne auch nur zu schauen._
> 
> mMn sollte man den Fussgängern das Vortrittsrecht entziehen. Schliesslich schaut man ja auch wohin man läuft wenn man z.B wandern geht oder über Geleise läuft.
> 
> Das mit der Musik finde ich eine gute Idee. Im Auto hat man ja keine Kopfhörer an und hört auch trotz Musik das Verkehrsgeschehen. Taube und Gehörschädigte sind natürlich Ausnahmen.


 Sign!!!

_Wenn ich die Leute sehe die da dann noch mim Fahrrad (absteigepflicht!!!!!!) ohne zu schauen rüberprettern krich ich nen Krampf! 2 von Solchen hab ich mir schon gekrallt... die waren "so klein mit Hut"!_


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich gedroht?


 
Naja dein letzter Satz, ACH EGAL 

Du weißt schon...


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

@Quadcore: Ob du Mitleid hast oder nicht interessiert mich nicht. Sie hatte vielleicht eine Mitschuld aber die Hauptschuld hatte der LKW Fahrer. Da er die Vorfahrt mißachtet hat. Sie wollte gerade aus fahren und er Rechts abbiegen. Er mußte auch ein saftiges Schmerzensgeld zahlen. Eine persönliche Entschuldigung kam allerdings nicht.

Und ich wohne hier in einen kleinen Städtchen, bin oft mitn Fahrrad unterwegs. Auch zur Arbeit. Wenn ich in meinen ganzen Jahren nicht besser aufgepasst hätte wäre ich vielleicht schon Tod. Komischerweise immer beim abbiegen an der Ampel. Die Autofahrer gucken nicht richtig. Obwohl grün für Fußgänger und Radfahrer ist. Einmal hat mich ein Bulli mit geringer Geschwindigkeit angefahren. Zum Glück war nur ne 8 im Vorderreifen.

Ich bin auch eher ein vorsichtiger Fahrradfahrer der wenn es geht nur Radwege fährt. Das Problem ist das man als erwachsener Radfahrer keine Bürgersteige benutzen darf. Aber ich fahre trotzdem manchmal da drauf, weil es für mich sicherer ist.

Klar gibt es auch rücksichtslose Radfahrer und sogar Fußgänger. Die gibt es auch.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man als erwachsener Radfahrer keine Bürgersteige benutzen darf. Aber ich fahre trotzdem manchmal da drauf, weil es für mich sicherer ist.


 

Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, habs selber vor Gericht vom Richter gehört. Bei der Wahl zwischen Bundesstraße oder Bürgersteig wird dich NIE ein Richter abstrafen wenn du den Bürgersteig benutzt. Das ganze zielt eher in Richtung Innenstädte, wo häufig Rad- und Fußweg nebeneinander verlaufen.

Und wenn man den §1 der StVO beachtet, kommt man auch nicht in Konflikt mit Fußgängern. 

*§ 1 Grundregeln*

  (1) Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, habs selber vor Gericht vom Richter gehört. Bei der Wahl zwischen Bundesstraße oder Bürgersteig wird dich NIE ein Richter abstrafen wenn du den Bürgersteig benutzt. Das ganze zielt eher in Richtung Innenstädte, wo häufig Rad- und Fußweg nebeneinander verlaufen.
> 
> Und wenn man den §1 der StVO beachtet, kommt man auch nicht in Konflikt mit Fußgängern.
> 
> ...





Mit dem Fahrrad allen Passanten auf die nerven gehen und dann plötzlich auf die Strasse ausweichen und sich noch fragen warum es einen erwischt hat. Die hat man immer gern. Ein Fahrrad gehört auf die Strasse und hat sich richtig einzuspuren, sonst sollte man lieber laufen.

Zu Rücksicht gehört auch dass man auf sich aufmerksam macht mit Licht vorne und hinten. Manchmal frage ich micht ob den Velofahrern ohne Licht ihr Leben nicht 5 Euro Wert ist (oder sogar günstiger gute Lampen)


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> @Quadcore: Ob du Mitleid hast oder nicht interessiert mich nicht. Sie hatte vielleicht eine Mitschuld aber die Hauptschuld hatte der LKW Fahrer. Da er die Vorfahrt mißachtet hat. Sie wollte gerade aus fahren und er Rechts abbiegen. Er mußte auch ein saftiges Schmerzensgeld zahlen. Eine persönliche Entschuldigung kam allerdings nicht.
> 
> Und ich wohne hier in einen kleinen Städtchen, bin oft mitn Fahrrad unterwegs. Auch zur Arbeit. Wenn ich in meinen ganzen Jahren nicht besser aufgepasst hätte wäre ich vielleicht schon Tod. Komischerweise immer beim abbiegen an der Ampel. Die Autofahrer gucken nicht richtig. Obwohl grün für Fußgänger und Radfahrer ist. Einmal hat mich ein Bulli mit geringer Geschwindigkeit angefahren. Zum Glück war nur ne 8 im Vorderreifen.
> 
> ...


 Ein normal/vorsichtig/umsichtig-denkender Mensch, sollte begriffen haben dass, man sich mit einem Fahrrad nicht rechts neben einen LKW stellt, an der Ampel, auch wenn dort der Radweg auf der Straße verläuft! -Dann lieber dahinter!- Es ist nunmal bekannt das ein LKW fahrer zur Seite -gerade die RECHTE!- nichts bzw. nicht viel sieht/sehen kann! Von daher...


----------



## DarkMo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

ich weis jetz nich ob ich dafür oder dagegen sein soll ^^ dafür, weil so viele deppen wirklich zu hohl sin irgendwas zu merken (aber gut, das geht mir mit manchem omchen au ned anders ><), dagegen, weil die sonst ihre (oftmals einfach nur unterirdische) mucke einfach laut höhren. dann lieber evolutionäre selektion in stille und ruhe


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, habs selber vor Gericht vom Richter gehört. Bei der Wahl zwischen Bundesstraße oder Bürgersteig wird dich NIE ein Richter abstrafen wenn du den Bürgersteig benutzt. Das ganze zielt eher in Richtung Innenstädte, wo häufig Rad- und Fußweg nebeneinander verlaufen.
> 
> Und wenn man den §1 der StVO beachtet, kommt man auch nicht in Konflikt mit Fußgängern.
> 
> ...


Es gibt leider auch in Stadt Straßen wo keine Radwege sind. 




			
				Quadcore schrieb:
			
		

> Ein normal/vorsichtig/umsichtig-denkender Mensch, sollte begriffen haben  dass, man sich mit einem Fahrrad nicht rechts neben einem LKW stellt,  an der Ampel, auch wenn dort der Radweg auf der Straße verläuft! -Dann  lieber dahinter!- Es ist nunmal bekannt das ein LKW fahrer zur Seite  -gerade die RECHTE!- nichts bzw. nicht viel sieht/sehen kann! Von  daher...


1.) stand sie nicht an der Ampel sie war am fahren und da wo es rechts abging war keine Ampel

2.) Sind an der Ampel auf dem Fahrradweg Standstreifen. Bei manchen Ampel sind die Standstreifen fürs Auto weiter zurückversetzt bzw die für Fahrräder weiter vorne. So das die LKW und Autofahrer besser sehen können ob rechts einer steht. Leider gibt es die bei uns nur vereinzelt. Die sollten sie mal überall machen.


----------



## DaStash (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Leute, so wie in der News dargestellt ist es überhaupt nicht. Den Zusammenhang zwischen mehr Verkehrstoten und den Musik hörenden Fußgängern hat einzig der Themenstarter hergestellt, siehe dazu folgende Ausführung. So viel wie ich weiß fahren momentan einfach mehr Auto´s was zwangsläufig dann auch zu mehr Unfällen führt, mehr nicht und ehrlich gesagt, ich komme aus Berlin, sind die Fahrradfahrer eine viel vieeeel größere Gefährdung als jeder Fußgänger.

MfG


----------



## Lee (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Dann soll man Alkohol im öffentlichen Raum verbieten... Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Trunkenbolde es schon erwischt hat weil sie dicht zu Fuß unterwegs sind, oder gar mit dem Auto. 

Entweder man verbietet konsequent alles was irgendwie eine Gefährdung bedeuten könnte, und das ist Alkohol auf jeden Fall mehr als Kopfhörer..., oder man lässt solchen Schmarrn. Wem sein Leben etwas bedeutet sollte darauf aufpassen...


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es gibt leider auch in Stadt Straßen wo keine Radwege sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wenn Sie am fahren war und der LKW quasi an ihr "vorbei" und dann "rum" ist, dann -wenn, es denn so war!- ist er definitiv schuld, ganz klar! Also dass man sowas übersehen kann... wie gesagt, wenns so gewesen ist...


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Sie ist geradeaus gefahren und er quasi von hinten links gekommen, dann ist er einfach rechts abgebogen und hat sie platt gemacht.

Aber gut, möchte das nicht mehr weiter hier ausführen.


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Sie ist geradeaus gefahren und er quasi von hinten links gekommen, dann ist er einfach rechts abgebogen und hat sie platt gemacht.
> 
> Aber gut, möchte das nicht mehr weiter hier ausführen.


 Also quasi so wie ich sagte... egal.. gut, das wir ma drüber gespochen haben... jetzt brauch ich mich net weiter aufzuregen^^


----------



## mrnils253 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Naja obs wirklich an Leuten liegt die zu laut Musik hören 
Ich persönlich sehe eig. nur wenige menschen die unterwegs Musik hören und wenn meist nur mit einem Stöpsel im Ohr.
Mir ist auch schon oft passiert das Leute abgebogen sind ohne zu blinken und mich beinahe angefahren haben (und mich dann auch noch beschimpfen das ich auf die straße achten soll)


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Lee schrieb:


> Dann soll man Alkohol im öffentlichen Raum verbieten... Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Trunkenbolde es schon erwischt hat weil sie dicht zu Fuß unterwegs sind, oder gar mit dem Auto.
> 
> Entweder man verbietet konsequent alles was irgendwie eine Gefährdung bedeuten könnte, und das ist Alkohol auf jeden Fall mehr als Kopfhörer..., oder man lässt solchen Schmarrn. Wem sein Leben etwas bedeutet sollte darauf aufpassen...



Alkohol am Steuer ist Verboten und die Trunkenbolde zu Fuss gefährden vor allem sich selbst, daher ist es an der Stelle nicht notwendig Verbote für Fussgänger einzuführen, denn wie du schon sagtest: "Wem sein Leben etwas bedeutet sollte darauf aufpassen..." Diesen Spruch sollte man vllt. nicht nur auf den Straßenverkehr beziehen sondern auf das gesamte Leben und da sind die angesprochenen Trunkenbolde sowieso ganz anders "eingepegelt".


----------



## DaStash (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Alkohol am Steuer ist Verboten.


Das ist falsch, bis zu einer Grenze von 0,5 Promille ist Alkohol am Steuer erlaubt. Man kann den Alkohol sogar wärend des Fahrens konsumieren. 

Des Weiteren gefährdet ein betr. Fußgänger nicht nur sich selbst wenn er eine Vollbremsung und den einhergehenden Kontrollverlust des PKW´s verursacht.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



mrnils253 schrieb:


> Naja obs wirklich an Leuten liegt die zu laut Musik hören
> Ich persönlich sehe eig. nur wenige menschen die unterwegs Musik hören und wenn meist nur mit einem Stöpsel im Ohr.


 ich seh hier immer mehr mit richtigen kopfhörern rumrennen xD is das irgendwie wieder in mode, rumzurennen wie papa in den 70ern?  wobei das für manchen vllt hier schon die opas sin 

naja, ich denke es steht fest, das man hier keinem den schwarzen peter zuschieben kann. gibt unvorsichtige radfahrer, fußgänger und auto/lkw... fahrer, genauso aber auch ordentliche. wenn jeder seinen teil tut und sich umsichtig und bewusst im strassenverkehr bewegt, passiert au weniger. richtig gefährlich wirds halt, wenn sich 2 deppen treffen, wo keiner auf irgendwas achtet - dann hat der stärkere von beiden glück gehabt ^^


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Die wollen doch nur vom Wulff ablenken 

Ich laufe auch mit KH herum, aber achte trotzdem darauf was um mich herum geschieht. Will ja kein Opfer der natürlichen Selektion werden ^^


----------



## sfc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich hab auch schon öfters solche Gestalten (fast) umgenietet. Sie weichen mir nicht aus, wenn sie auf dem Fahrradweg laufen und ich klingel, springen dann aber wütend zur Seite, wenn man haarscharf dran vorbei fährt. Im Fitnessstudio reagieren sie nicht, wenn man sie bittet, das HAnduch von nem Gerät zu nehmen, was sie gar nicht benutzen. Klopft man ihnen auf die Schulter, bekommen sie nen Schreck. Hängt man das Handtuch eigenmächtg zur Seite, empören sie sich. 
Im Zug und Bahnhof habe ich mir mittlerweile angewöhnt, die einfach nur noch zur Seite zu schieben. Ich sehe es mittlerweile echt nicht mehr ein, vollbepackt Slalom zu laufen, weil die Schwachköpfe taubblind durch die Gegend wandeln. Wer meint, rund um die Uhr ein Display im Gesicht und Musik auf den Ohren haben zu müssen, hat nichts anderes verdient.


----------



## noxXx (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Wenn die Stöpsel in den Ohren verboten werden beschwert sich als  nächstets der Gesundheitsminister über noch dickere Menschen, wer würde  dann noch joggen gehen?!



Lee schrieb:


> Dann soll man Alkohol im öffentlichen Raum verbieten... Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Trunkenbolde es schon erwischt hat weil sie dicht zu Fuß unterwegs sind, oder gar mit dem Auto.


 
Stimme ich zu, das wäre auch eine logische Konsequenz aus einem Ohrstöpselverbot. Aber dann müsste man jedes mal nach dem man in ner Kneipe oder sonst wo war sich von jemandem bis zur Haustür fahren/tragen lassen, also nicht wirklich praktisch.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ich wäre dann für ein Verbot von Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit (gibts ja schon in anderen Ländern). Jedesmal wenn ich auf den Bus warte und da raucht einer an der Haltestelle möchte ich den am liebsten wegen Körperverletzung verklagen. *grml*


----------



## noxXx (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Das ist jetzt zwar etwas OT, aber das kenne ich auch. Man steht am Busbahnhof, neben einem fängt einer an zu rauchen, man geht 2-3m weiter weg und eine Minute später fängt wieder jemand an neben einem zu rauchen. Geht man weiter weg wiederholt sich das ganze xD sry4OT

Aber Handys in der Öffentlichkeit verbieten... sowas geht vielleicht an Schulen aber man kann doch erwachsenen Leuten nicht so banale Dinge wie Musik hören verbieten! Die Leute müssen wissen was sie machen oder auch nicht, das merke ich auch schon im Studium, da ist den Profs auch egal was ich mache und was ich nicht mache, wenn ich durch Klausuren durchfalle habe ich halt Pech gehabt. Fast genau so ist es auch im Straßenverkehr, nur dass da immer der "stärkere" Verkehrsteilnehmer schuld ist.

EDIT: Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoller, bei Dunkelheit (gerade um diese Jahreszeit!) mal helle Kleidung anzuziehen. Das ist um einiges Gefährlicher als zu telefonieren oder Musik zu hören. Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, worausHerr Ramsauer schließt, dass die Verkehrstoten durch Ohrstöpsel/Handys zustande kommen, wo es vergleichbare Technik - z.B. Walkman - schon sehr lange gibt und Handys inzwischen auch nicht mehr so neu sind.


----------



## DaddelKopf (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Wenn du (ich) mit der Stadtbahn, mit ca25 kmh (30 Kmh erlaubt), auf eine Kreuzung zurollst und ein 17 Jähriger junger Mann SMS tippend mit Kopfhörern in den Ohren, und "vermutlich" sehr laute Musik hörend, bei Rot über die Fußgängerampel latscht, das Klingel- und Pfeifsignal der Bahn nicht hört das bei einer Gefahrenbremsung einsetzt und dessen hohler Schädel an die Glasfaserverstärkte Kunststoffverkleidung der Bahn vorne dran knallt weil 47 Tonnen (Leergewicht ohne Fahrgäste gerechnet)einen gewissen Bremsweg haben brauchst du nix mehr. Der Schreck setzt Unmengen von Adrenalin frei das dich in einen Schockzustand versetzt und das Geräusch des Aufpralls (Schädel an Bahn) vergisst du auch nie wieder.


Er hat es überlebt.


----------



## seltsam (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Seid doch froh,das ihr passiv mitrauchen dürft ohne Steuern dafür zu bezahlen - Ich würde euch wegen Steuerhinterziehung noch dran bekommen,wenn Ich Ramsauer wäre  




@Topic : Unglaublich , was Politiker sich alles rausnehmen dürfen auch wenn das nur eine Idee ist - ohne kurz darauf das Atmen einzustellen.


----------



## ile (6. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre dann für ein Verbot von Rauchen in der Öffentlichkeit (gibts ja schon in anderen Ländern). Jedesmal wenn ich auf den Bus warte und da raucht einer an der Haltestelle möchte ich den am liebsten wegen Körperverletzung verklagen. *grml*



Wo gibt es das? Finde ich absolut gerechtfertigt und sinnvoll.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



DaddelKopf schrieb:


> Wenn du (ich) mit der Stadtbahn, mit ca25 kmh (30 Kmh erlaubt), auf eine Kreuzung zurollst und ein 17 Jähriger junger Mann SMS tippend mit Kopfhörern in den Ohren, und "vermutlich" sehr laute Musik hörend, *bei Rot über die Fußgängerampel latscht*, das Klingel- und Pfeifsignal der Bahn nicht hört das bei einer Gefahrenbremsung einsetzt und dessen hohler Schädel an die Glasfaserverstärkte Kunststoffverkleidung der Bahn vorne dran knallt weil 47 Tonnen (Leergewicht ohne Fahrgäste gerechnet)einen gewissen Bremsweg haben brauchst du nix mehr. Der Schreck setzt Unmengen von Adrenalin frei das dich in einen Schockzustand versetzt und das Geräusch des Aufpralls (Schädel an Bahn) vergisst du auch nie wieder.


 da haben wir das Problem  Ich habe genug Leute gesehen, die das auch ohne Kopföhrer machen...


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



ile schrieb:


> Wo gibt es das? Finde ich absolut gerechtfertigt und sinnvoll.


Habe da an Schweden gedacht, meine Aussage war aber falsch. Habe gerade noch einmal nachgesehen. Die haben zwar recht restriktive Regeln, allerdings ist es nicht komplett verboten. Keine Ahnung wie ich da jetzt drauf kam...

Edit: Sorry wegen dem Doppelpost


----------



## noxXx (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



seltsam schrieb:


> Seid doch froh,das ihr passiv mitrauchen dürft ohne Steuern dafür zu bezahlen - Ich würde euch wegen Steuerhinterziehung noch dran bekommen,wenn Ich Ramsauer wäre



Also 1. bin ich nicht froh und 2. ist Ramsauer Verkehrsminister und nicht Finanzminister, aber sei's drum 

Er (Ramsauer) hat zwar recht, dass es die Aufmerksamkeit einschränkt und man im Straßenverkehr so aufmerksam wie möglich sein sollte, aber so ein Verbot würde sich ja auch auf Fußgängerzonen beziehen, diese sind ja soweit ich weiß auch öffentlich xD. Außerdem dürften Blinde dann nicht mehr rumlaufen bzw. höchstens mit Hund (die meisten Blinden die ich sehe haben nur ein Stock und ihre Armbinde).

Und im Endeffekt ist es ja wie bei anderen Themen auch: Leute sagen verbietet Killerspiele, die machen zu Amokläufern, dabei kommt es auf den Menschen an. Leute sagen auch: Verbietet Waffen, dabei kommt es auf den Mensch an, ob er sich sportlich betätigen will oder lieber krumme Dinger abzieht (davon abgesehen tendieren Kriminelle grundsätzlich sowieso eher zu illegalen Waffen). Und genau so gibt es auch Leute mit Stöpseln in den Ohren, die aber in der Lage sind, ihre Augen dafür "besser" einzusetzen und es gibt Leute, die tatsächlich "schlafwandeln". ==> Vernunft & ein Minimum an Intelligenz FTW


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Raumsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



mcmrc1 schrieb:


> 2.Kommen mehr Leute wegen Zigaretten rauchen um. Sollen sie das doch verbieten...und ich rauche selbst...zwar nur noch die Elektrische da diese um einiges (gesünder ist) aber das werden die lieben Politiker auch noch verbieten


Erstens verdient der Staat mit wenn du rauchst (Steuern auf Zigaretten) und zweitens schadest dir damit nur selbst und denjenigen die sich freiwillig um dich aufhalten. Hier gehts aber darum, dass dich rücksichtslose in eine blöde Situation bringen könnten
Drittens gehts wie schon 100x gesagt jetzt, eh nicht um ein Verbot





seltsam schrieb:


> Seid doch froh,das ihr passiv mitrauchen dürft  ohne Steuern dafür zu bezahlen - Ich würde euch wegen  Steuerhinterziehung noch dran bekommen,wenn Ich Ramsauer wäre


 made my day


----------



## DaddelKopf (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Mir ist noch nie ein Blinder vor das Fahrzeug gelaufen..die sehen zwar nix aber sie haben Umständebedingt ein besseres Hörvermögen das sie auch sinnvoll nutzen. Ganz schlimm sind Mütter mit Kindern und alte Leute die den letzten Krieg überlebt haben, die alten Leute schauen zur Ampel...warten auf ROT und flitzen los. Die Mütter würde ich gerne verklagen wegen " Vorsätzlicher bzw auch und Grob fahrlässiger Lebensgefährdung Minderjähriger bzw Schutzbefohlener im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr". Das sind die die nachher am lautesten heulen wenn eins ihrer Gören den Sch... ihrer Mutter nachgeahmt hat. Ich habe selber 5 Kids und es gibt nen mords Anschiss wenn einer an der roten Ampel auch nur zuckt, ist aber fast nie nötig. 

Und zum Thema Killerspiele: ca 95% aller Amokläufer, Serienmörder und Vergewaltiger essen zum Frühstück Brot................
Aber ne Altersfreigabe halte ich für sehr sinnvoll bei den meißten Spielen. Ich zBsp. Zocke meine Spiele nur wenn ich Sturmfrei habe.

Rauchen: Ich rauche zwar nicht seit 7 Jahren, aber wenn alle Raucher plötzlich nur noch die Hälfte ihrer Tagesration verqualmen würden würde unser Staat bald Pleite gehen und das Benzin bald 7,99 pro Liter kosten. Also raucht was das Zeug hält damit mein Sprit noch bissle erschwinglich bleibt! Aber nicht genau neben mir. 

*UND ENDLICH HER MIT DER MAUT FÜR JEDEN DER AUS IRGENDEINER RICHTUNG DEUTSCHLAND BEFÄHRT ODER DURCHFÄHRT!!!* Bin ich jetzt ein Rassist???


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Bitte löschen!


----------



## Russel Grow (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



noxXx schrieb:


> EDIT: Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoller, bei  Dunkelheit (gerade um diese Jahreszeit!) mal helle Kleidung anzuziehen.


10000000% Zustimmung!!!!!

Ich habe einer Bewohnerin in meinem Ort schon gesagt, sie soll doch bitte ihren Kids irgendwas helles, blinkendes, waht ever, anziehn, da ich morgens die Kinners nicht sehen kann...

...da erscheinen manchmal so DUNKLE Gestalten im Lichtkegel... da erschreck ich mich teils so was... puh.


DaddelKopf schrieb:


> *UND ENDLICH HER MIT DER MAUT FÜR JEDEN DER AUS IRGENDEINER RICHTUNG DEUTSCHLAND BEFÄHRT ODER DURCHFÄHRT!!!* Bin ich jetzt ein Rassist???



Nein, biste nicht, bin auch dafür! ABER: Nur, wenn dafür die KFZ Steuer wegkommt!

Edit: Sch3iße, wieder ein Dopplepost, sry^^


----------



## Rollora (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



DaddelKopf schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Killerspiele: ca 95% aller Amokläufer, Serienmörder und Vergewaltiger essen zum Frühstück Brot................
> Aber ne Altersfreigabe halte ich für sehr sinnvoll bei den meißten Spielen. Ich zBsp. Zocke meine Spiele nur wenn ich Sturmfrei habe.


Ging das nicht mit unterhosen  Das mit dem Brot bezweifle ich nämlich 
Aber um darauf zurückzukommen: beim Vergleich gings mir nur darum, dass wir immer vorschnell verurteilt werden... und selber viele von uns keinen Dreck besser sind.



DaddelKopf schrieb:


> *UND ENDLICH HER MIT DER MAUT FÜR JEDEN DER AUS IRGENDEINER RICHTUNG DEUTSCHLAND BEFÄHRT ODER DURCHFÄHRT!!!* Bin ich jetzt ein Rassist???


ja meinetwegen, ihr müsst bei uns ja auch blechen 
Ihr kommt eh öfter zu uns als wir zu euch


----------



## DaddelKopf (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Genau, Maut für "von Auswärts kommende" her...KFZ-Steuer weg!


----------



## bingo88 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Ist jetzt OT aber: Ich fahre Bus.


----------



## DaddelKopf (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

_Ging das nicht mit unterhosen  Das mit dem Brot bezweifle ich nämlich 
 Aber um darauf zurückzukommen: beim Vergleich gings mir nur darum, dass wir immer vorschnell verurteilt werden... und selber viele von uns keinen Dreck besser sind._

Doch wir sind ALLE Engel, mit rosa Flügelchen! oder etwa nicht? Unsere Politiker sind es auf jeden Fall, irgendeiner hat sie doch auf ihren Platz gesetzt.

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Kohl-Ähra...alle haben auf IHN geschimpft und keiner will ihn für 16 Jahre gewählt haben. Es gibt echt keine Heuchler auf dieser Welt. Ich habe ihn für seine 4 letzten Jahre gewählt und stehe dazu, keiner ist perfekt.


wie zitiert man(n) eigentlich richtig?


----------



## stolle80 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Also ich denke Ramsauer hat recht..man kann das vielleicht nicht verbieten, aber es sollte weniegstens auf erhöhte Vorsicht bei Unachtsamkeit im Straßenverkehr draufhingewiesen werden. z.B. : durch Schilder Kopfhörer --> hier nicht oder so...hab bei uns schon öfter in der Stadt etwa auf dem Aldi Parkplatz Jugendliche mit fetten Kopfhörenrn fast umgefahren. K.A. Musik auf volle Lautstärke , träumend mitten auf der Straße laufend! Das ist nicht gut sage ich euch.

Und Handys am Steuer sind echt nicht cool sondern Lebensgefährlich, hat mir gestern  einer fast in die Seite gefahren..schön mit handy am Ohr rechts vor links nicht beachtet. Leute das geht so nicht , ich hab ein kleines Baby im Auto!


----------



## noxXx (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



DaddelKopf schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nie ein Blinder vor das Fahrzeug gelaufen..die sehen zwar nix aber sie haben Umständebedingt ein besseres Hörvermögen das sie auch sinnvoll nutzen.



Und vernünftige Leute deren Gehör beeinträchtigt ist (durch Musik oder Taubheit) schauen dafür besser. Mein Opa z.B. ist schwer hörgeschädigt, ist aber trotzdem noch nie überfahren worden. Und das in einem Dorf wo so ziemlich jeder einen Traktor hat.
Das Bsp. war gewissermaßen analog zu der Behauptung, dass man keine Musik hören sollte, weil genau so wie Blinde besser hören, schauen hörgeschädigte/Taube besser. Und vernünftige Leute die Musik hören/telefonieren schauen auch besser auf den Verkehr.



DaddelKopf schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Killerspiele: ca 95% aller Amokläufer, Serienmörder und Vergewaltiger essen zum Frühstück Brot................



Ich wollte keine Diskussion über Killerspiele oder Waffenrecht starten, sondern einfach nur klarstellen dass Vernunft wichtig ist, wer nicht vernünftig ist hat gewissermaßen verka***, sei es im Straßenverkehr, Beruf, Privatleben...

EDIT: Ja, recht hat er, aber wie ich vorher schon gesagt habe: Die Menschen sind erwachsen und keine kleinen Kinder die gegängelt werden müssen/sollen. Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen was er für ein Risiko eingeht, dass Autofahrer (gehöre ich auch zu) wegen solchen Leuten dann aber Ärger bekommen könnten, weil sie die anfahren, finde ich persönlich _suboptimal_.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



noxXx schrieb:


> EDIT: Ja, recht hat er, aber wie ich vorher schon  gesagt habe: Die Menschen sind erwachsen und keine kleinen Kinder die  gegängelt werden müssen/sollen. Muss jeder *für sich selbst wissen* was er für ein Risiko eingeht, *dass Autofahrer* (gehöre ich auch zu) *wegen solchen Leuten dann aber Ärger bekommen könnten*, weil sie die anfahren, finde ich persönlich _suboptimal_.


  beisst sich a weng hm? wenn die pfeiffen mit ihrer schludrigkeit nur  sich selbst gefährden würden... wayne un selber schuld, nen PP noch  hinterher un gut is. aber sie sind eben ned nur ne gefahr für sich  selbst. DAS is ja das problem :/

siehe auch:


stolle80 schrieb:


> Und Handys am Steuer sind echt nicht cool sondern Lebensgefährlich, hat mir gestern  einer fast in die Seite gefahren..schön mit handy am Ohr rechts vor links nicht beachtet. Leute das geht so nicht , ich hab ein kleines Baby im Auto!


 aber auf so gedanken kommt man halt auch erst, wenn man selber betroffen is. kenn ich ja nu selber auch. war ja auch ma nen kleiner besserwisserischer vollarsch un bin sicher immernoch ned perfekt  party machen die ganze nacht, drecks nachbarn die rumheulen, sollen nich nerven.... tja, heute haste selber nen kind. bist froh wenns im bett is. bekommst die kretze wenn dir jemand die letzten paar stunden vom abend (oder gar die ganze nacht) versaut. das eigene leben is eh schon arg eingeschränkt, da will man das letzte bissl noch genießen un ned den kleinen fratz laufend beruhigen müssen dass er nich mehr heult un schläft. was ja auch ne seelenfolter für eltern is - ihr weinendes kind ^^ der nächste tag wird auch doll, wenn der/die kleine ned ausgeschlafen is un joa... aber wie gesagt, sowas lernt man erst zu verstehen, wenn man selber damit zu kämpfen hat. leider gottes >< aber gut, was wäre ne schöne kindheit/jugend mit zuviel vernunft


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*



Headologic schrieb:


> [*] dann dürfen Gehörgeschädigte sowie Taube Leute wie ich (ich bin beidseitig taub) nicht mehr in den Straßenverkehr


Das ist aber ein Unterschied, ob man geschädigt ist oder sich die Wahrnehmung freiwillig einschränkt. Von Geburt an taube Menschen sind bestimmt aufmerksamer als Leute mit Kopfhörern.



Headologic schrieb:


> [*] dann müsste man das Radio AUCH im Auto verbieten


Das Radio im Auto darf Alarmsignale im Straßenverkehr auch nicht übertönen!

Unachtsamkeit im Straßenverkehr bekämpft ein Verbot nur teilweise. Daher wäre für mich telefonieren als Fußgänger Ok, genau so wie das Musik hören mit nur einem Kopfhörer (ein Ohr frei). Wer allerdings so laut Musik hört, dass er von der Umwelt gar nichts mehr mitbekommt, und auch noch so leichtsinnig ist, das im Straßenverkehr zu machen, der sollte bestraft werden.

Edit:





Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das sie eine Begrenzung haben ist mir klar. Nur das man die maximale Grenze runtersetzt oder so.
> 
> Aber das wäre ja wieder ein schwere Einschränkung der Persönlichkeitsrechte.


Weil die Leute einfach zu dämlich sind und gar nicht merken, dass sie sich selbst schädigen und darüber hinaus die Gemeinschaft, in dem die Krankenkassen mit "unnötigen" Kosten belastet werden.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Das Einzige was wirklich geaendert werden muss, ist die Haftungsfrage.
Der Rest gibt sich von selbst ueber die Zeit.

Leider hat es sich in unserer Gesellschaft so in den Koepfen manifestiert, das immer der "staerkere" Verkehrsteilnehmer zumindest eine Teilschuld hat.
So spazieren Leute taub und blind (laute Musik via Kopfhoerer, Telefonmissbrauchmarathon beim gehen) oder fahren ohne Licht oder sonstige Maßnahmen mit dem Fahrrad, weil letztendlich ist eh der Autofahrer schuld.

Wuerde wirklich jeder, der sich vorsaetzlich falsch verhaelt, zur Kasse gebeten, waer das laengst nicht so ein Thema.
Aber Eigenverantwortung ist eh total out.
Die Amis machen es uns ja schoen vor. Fuer alles gibt es ein unsinniges Gesetz, Warnhinweise wo sich jeder am Kopf packt (Hamster sollte man wirklich nicht in der Mikrowelle trocknen, die koennen darin spontan explodieren) und Anderes.

Meine Bitte: macht was ihr wollt, aber wenn ihr ******** baut, steht dazu und tragt die Konsequenzen, ohne wenn und aber.
Oder habt ihr keine Eier in der Hose?


----------



## Stricherstrich (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Find ich dumm, natürlich passieren dadurch Unfälle, aber meist nur weil die Leute eh unachtsam sind. Wenn ich keine Musik hören, lieg ich auch nicht dauerhaft auf der Lauer.


----------



## maxmueller92 (6. Januar 2012)

Naja mit den einschränkungen..ich sag nur jailbreak  da findet sich immer einer der dafür sorgt dass man das umgehen kann. Tja und sony-user ham halt pech gehabt 
Ne aber im ernst: wenn die so n gesetz rausbringen wäre ich bei jeder gegen-demo dabei! Außerdem bin ich nicht grad der typ der bei voller lautstärke hört und gleichzeitig ohne nach rechts und links zu schauen über die straße geht! Das sind vllcht ein paar ganz wenige, und die würden sich 100% nicht von irgendeinem gesetz beeindrucken lassen.

Jährlich sterben übrigens knapp 4000 menschen in deutschland, weil sie beim fahrrad fahren keinen helm aufhatten....


----------



## zulu1024 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Wow, 11 seiten und das nur weil ein bayer, der zum glück(!) nur verkehrsminister geworden ist, auch mal wieder zu wort kommen möchte!


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2012)

zulu1024 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, 11 seiten und das nur weil ein bayer, der zum glück(!) nur verkehrsminister geworden ist, auch mal wieder zu wort kommen möchte!



Ne, 11 Seiten weil ein völlig falscher Zusammenhangs vom Newsschreiber dargestellt wurde. Das was in der News steht stimmt eben nicht, siehe dazu meine Ausführung.




Headologic schrieb:


> In einem Interview mit der Saarbrücker Zeitung erklärte Ramsauer die steigende Anzahl der tödlichen Unfälle im Straßenverkehr hänge damit zusammen,
> dass Fußgänger mit Handys am Kopf sowie Kopfhörer schuld seien, da diese über die Straße sowie Bahnübergänge *"schlafwandeln"* würden.


Davon steht nur nichts in der Quelle. Genau genommen kritisiert er lediglich das viele Fußgänger abgelenkt sein. Die Schlussfolgerung mit der steigenden Anzahl an Verkehrstoten zieht er nirgendwo.

Hier das Originalzitat: "Angesichts einer wieder steigenden Zahl an Verkehrstoten hat Bundesverkehrsminister Peter Ramsauer (CSU) der Nutzung von Kopfhörern im Straßenverkehr den Kampf angesagt. Ramsauer sagte der „Saarbrücker Zeitung“ (Donnerstag), viele Fußgänger seien zunehmend abgelenkt unterwegs. „Mit lauter Musik oder dem Handy in den Ohren schlafwandeln sie über Straßen und Bahnsteige“, kritisierte der Minister. Herannahende Autos, Radler oder Bahnen würden dadurch nicht gehört. „Das ist ein sehr gefährlicher Trend“, betonte Ramsauer."



> Und somit würden herannahende Verkehrsmittel nicht bzw zu spät bemerken.
> Das statistische Bundesamt ermittelte, dass infolge von Verkehrsunfällen 3.900 Menschen im Jahr 2011 zum Opfer gefallen sind. Dies entspricht eine Steigerung von 7% gegenüber dem Vorjahr.
> Erstmals seit 20 Jahren sind somit wieder mehr Fußgänger im Straßenverkehr gestorben, dies ist ein Plus von 25 Prozent.


 Nur läßt diese Statistik nicht zwangsläufig den Rückschluss zu der hier hergestellt wird.

MfG


----------



## winpoet88 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Typisch....! Die Typen sollen sich um die wirklichen Probleme kümmern !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will Fußgänger mit Kopfhörer verbieten*

Was für ein Irrsinn. Ich kann nicht an mich halten! Diese unzurechnungsfähigen Versager und Verräter gehören abgeschafft!

- Seit Jahrzehnten laufen Millionen von Deutschen mit Walkmans uns Discmans durch die Gegend und immer nahm die Zahl der Verkehrstoten ab. Nach Ramsauers irrsinniger und idiotischer Theorie müssen also Walk- und Discmans für diese positive Entwicklung verantwortlich sein. Wo bleibt die Musikpflicht, Herr Ramsauer??

- Die Leute würden nicht mehr aufmerksam sein. Wenn dem so ist, was hat das mit Kopfhörern zu tun? Es ist vielmehr eine Sache der Erziehung. Als ich klein war, kam die Polizei regelmäßig in die Schulen und sogar Kindergärten zur Verkehrserziehung. Heute kommt Machmut und bietet Drogen an. Ich jedenfalls höre unterwegs Musik, ob Ramschwafler das nun will oder nicht, zumal er sich auf eine Prognose beruft. Durch Stöpsel im Ohr werde ich nicht dran gehindert, nach rechts und links zu schauen.

- Mit jedem dieser lächerlichen Verbote wird den Menschen einmel mehr das Recht und die Pflicht genommen, verantwortungsvoll zu leben. Leute wie Ramsauer, die warscheinlich garnicht wissen, wie es in ihrer Wohngegend eine Straße weiter aussieht, können mir nicht weiß machen, daß sie besser wüßten, was gut für mich ist. Ich genieße es, schöne Musik zu hören, während der stressige Verkehrslärm nicht mehr stört.

- Sicherlich gibt es Angewohnheiten, die die Sicherheit im Verkehr beeinträchtigen können. Jedoch einfach alles, was irgendwie in Frage käme, sei es auch nur, weil man sonst keine Anhaltspunkte hat (Beipsielsweise höheres Verkehsaufkommen bei unzureichenden Straßen und seit Jahren stagnierenden Sicherheitstechnologien in den Autos; nein, davon will Ramstufe nichts hören), in einen Pott zu werfen und zu verdammen, zeigt lediglich, wie armseelig und lächerlich solche Leute vorgehen.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Ich war so frei den Thread-Titel anzupassen. Die Quelle gibt an, dass Ramsauer auf einen Verzicht appelliert. Nicht ein Verbot fordert.

Im Übrigen bitte den Abschnitt ändern:



> In einem Interview mit der Saarbrücker Zeitung erklärte Ramsauer die  steigende Anzahl der tödlichen Unfälle im Straßenverkehr hänge damit  zusammen,
> dass Fußgänger mit Handys am Kopf sowie Kopfhörer schuld seien, da diese über die Straße sowie Bahnübergänge *"schlafwandeln"* würden.


Ein Zusammenhang wird eben nicht von Ramsauer festgestellt. Vielmehr stellt Ramsauer eine Maßnahme/Bitte gegen die gestiegene Zahl der Verkehrstoten vor. 

Im Übrigen bleibt der Thread vorerst im Bereich der User-News, da hier Techniken in Form von Kopfhörer, in-ear etc. betroffen sind.

*B2T*


----------



## evosociety (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Wie möchte Ramsauer das denn erst mal handhaben wenn lautlose Elektroautos Standard sind?


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



evosociety schrieb:


> Wie möchte Ramsauer das denn erst mal handhaben wenn lautlose Elektroautos Standard sind?


Auch Elektroautos werden nicht lautlos sein. Die Reibung der Reifen und der Luftzug machen ein E-Auto ab etwa 30 km/h genauso laut wie ein Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor.


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Auch Elektroautos werden nicht lautlos sein. Die Reibung der Reifen und der Luftzug machen ein E-Auto ab etwa 30 km/h genauso laut wie ein Auto mit Verbrennungsmotor.


 
Autos mit Verbennungsmotor haben doch genauso Luftzug und Reifengeräusche, also werden sie immer lauter sein als ein E-Auto, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Pagz schrieb:


> Autos mit Verbennungsmotor haben doch genauso Luftzug und Reifengeräusche, also werden sie immer lauter sein als ein E-Auto, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?


Vielleicht hilft das Beispiel weiter:
Zwei Lüfter sind nicht doppelt so laut wie einer.


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das Beispiel weiter:
> Zwei Lüfter sind nicht doppelt so laut wie einer.


 Also messbar sind sie doppelt so laut
Nur der Mensch nimmt sie nicht als doppelt so laut war.

Und auch so sind sie immer noch lauter als ein Lüfter, also müsste das Verbrennungsauto auch immer lauter sein als das E-Auto


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Pagz schrieb:


> Also messbar sind sie doppelt so laut
> Nur der Mensch nimmt sie nicht als doppelt so laut war.
> 
> Und auch so sind sie immer noch lauter als ein Lüfter, also müsste das Verbrennungsauto auch immer lauter sein als das E-Auto


Ich nehme an, daß daß Motorengeräusch von den anderen Quellen übertüncht wird. Ich wohne direkt an einer Bundesstraße, die auch die Hauptstraße durch unsere Stadt ist. Motoren höre ich eigentlich keine, nur dieses Rauschen.


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, daß daß Motorengeräusch von den anderen Quellen übertüncht wird. Ich wohne direkt an einer Bundesstraße, die auch die Hauptstraße durch unsere Stadt ist. Motoren höre ich eigentlich keine, nur dieses Rauschen.


 
Ich nehme eher mal an, dass dein Haus das Geräusch vom Motor besser absorbiert als die anderen Lärmquellen


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Pagz schrieb:


> Ich nehme eher mal an, dass dein Haus das Geräusch vom Motor besser absorbiert als die anderen Lärmquellen


Du mußt es ja nicht glauben


----------



## Progs-ID (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Elektroautos dürfen nicht "komplett" lautlos sein. Ich glaube da mal etwas mitbekommen zu haben, von wegen dass die Politik will, dass jedes E-Auto eine Grundlautstärke haben muss bzw. der Motor ein Geräusch erzeugen soll. Weiß aber leider nicht, wie weit die dahingehend sind. 

@ Topic:
Der Herr Ramsauer hat weiß Gott andere und größere Baustellen, als die, den Leuten das rumlaufen mit Kopfhörern zu verbieten. Wie will er das Ganze eigentlich kontrollieren? Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Satellitenüberwachung. 

Das ganze Vorhaben fällt, wenn es durchkommt, wobei man ja nie sicher sein kann, unter die Rubrik "kuriose Gesetze". Ein paar mehr von solchen Gesetzen findet man hier: Kuriose und seltsame Gesetze


----------



## Gast12307 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

ich lauf öfters mit offenen on ear Kopfhörern rum, Lautstärke auf max. 60%, ich achte auf meine Umgebung und mir ist noch nichts passiert, SMS schreibe ich wenn ich stehen bleiben muss (Ampel und co.) also für mich auch kein Problem. Wenn ich jedoch andere Leute sehe, dann wäre dass wirklich besser, dennoch ich lasse sowas nicht mit mir machen,dennn wofür sind denn MP3 Player und Handys (der Name ist Programm [handy = handlich]) gemacht ? MMn muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er Handys, MP3 Player und KH als Fußgänger, bzw. in der Nähe von Verkehr benutzt  solange man noch etwas hören kann und auf seine Umgebung achtet...


----------



## lex23 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Demnächst dann wieder ein Vorschlag zu einer Autobahn Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.

Offenbar hat der liebe Herr Ramsauer sonst keine Sorgen.
Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Zustand deutscher Straßen sagt mir allerdings etwas anderes.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Januar 2012)

Und ich will auf dämliche politiker verzichten


----------



## Deadless (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Nur weil ein paar nicht aufpassen, sollen immer alle darunter leiden... jeder ist doch für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Ich würde niemals meine Kopfhörer absetzen, Musik ist mein Leben, und basta, das kann mir keiner vebieten.
Was soll auch schon passieren? man läuft als Fußgänger einfach immer rechts... links is genug Platz für Radfahrer,
und ein Auto kommt schonmal garnicht aufm Fußweg... und beim überqueren der Straße nimmt man ne Ampel, oder man guckt
halt 2 mal nach links und rechts... verstehe nicht was da passieren soll, und mein Gott es gibt genug Idioten da draußen, wenn da
ein paar sterben, das ist doch normal, das kriegen die auch ohne Kopfhörer hin... Fahrradfahrer von mir aus, und Autofahrer sollen
so laut Mukke hören dürfen, damit sie noch polizeiautos und Krankenwagen usw. hören können... aber Fußgänger Musik verbieten, neee
also wenn einer das durch bringt, dann besuche ich den mal... und nicht nur ich.
Die sollen es einfach so machen, das die mit Kopfhörer die Hauptschuld oder so von mir aus haben, aber verbieten nicht.


----------



## BikeRider (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Deadless schrieb:


> Nur weil ein paar nicht aufpassen, sollen immer alle darunter leiden...


 Genau so ist es. Warum müssen immer gleich Verbote her.
Es gibt eben nicht nur Schwarz oder Weiß.



Deadless schrieb:


> Ich würde niemals meine Kopfhörer absetzen...



Ich auch nicht.
Da schaue ich sechs oder acht mal mehr nach links und rechts, bevor ich eine Straße überquere.


----------



## fuddles (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

So eine Idee ist faschistisch diktatorisch. Eine üble Einschneidung persönlicher Freiheitsrechte. Schaut überhaupt nochmal jemand auf unsere Verfassung? Das Deutschland mittlerweile eine "Pseudo" Demokratie ist, ist mir klar.

Wenn man sowas verbietet muss man auch gleich dafür Sorgen das Dummheit verboten wird, per Dekret und wo sowas hinführt ist ja bekannt.


----------



## AeroX (10. Januar 2012)

lex23 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst dann wieder ein Vorschlag zu einer Autobahn Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.
> 
> Offenbar hat der liebe Herr Ramsauer sonst keine Sorgen.
> Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Zustand deutscher Straßen sagt mir allerdings etwas anderes.



/sign 

Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung 
Ich hasse dieses Wort


----------



## NotAnExit (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Wieder ein neues Ver- und Gebot? Was soll das bringen?

Gerade im Straßenverkehr, sei es mit dem PKW, Fahrrad oder auch zu Fuß, sind Ge- und Verbote ohnehin nur noch unverbindliche Empfehlungen.

Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen, Überholverbote, wen schert das noch? Fahrtrichtungsanzeiger (ugs. Blinker), wer nutzt den noch? Fahrradfahrer fahren, als hätten sie neun Leben, Fußgänger jucken rote Ampeln auch nicht. Ob ein Radfahrer wegen eigener Blödheit ums Leben kommt oder wegen eigener Blödheit + Kopfhörer. 

Ja, mag nach Stammtisch klingen. Ist aber langjährige Erfahrung.


----------



## DaStash (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Leute, sagt mal, lest ihr eigentlich auch die Quellen? 
Ramsauer fordert kein Verbot, sondern er appeliert darauf zu verzichten. Des Weiteren bringt er nirgends die steigende Anzahl an Verkehrstoten mit Kopfhörer tragenden Fußgängern in Verbindung...^^ 

MFG


----------



## Deadless (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Wenn er darauf nur hinweisen möchte, ist das ja okay... hält sich eh keiner dran ^^
Ich für meinen Teil passe ja immer zu 100% auf und gucke immer, auch wenn ich nur ein mm nach links gehe, ob was hinter mir kommt (Radfahrer usw.)
darum würde ich auch nie damit aufhören, ich würde sonst auch nie wieder aus dem Haus gehen ^^ Als ob ich mir das Gelaber von den ganzen Leuten anhören möchte^^
Es hat sich halt nur so angehört, das er das wenn möglich ganz verbieten möchte... aber wenns nicht so is... dann who cares.


----------



## Headologic (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Um eines mal klarzustellen: 
Tut mir leid Leute, die Überschrift ist etwas missglücklich gestaltet worden. "Verbieten" und "Kampf ansagen" sind zweierlei Bedeutungen die voneinander unterschiedlich sind. Danke für die Änderung der Überschrift @Pokerclock  

Doch hatte unser lieber Leser den Artikel gelesen, kam er doch sicherlich zu dem Entschluss, dass der Artikel was anderes gemein hatte als der Titel.

Ich habe Zitate der Saarbrückener Zeitung entnommen in denen Ramsauer dies auch widergibt.   Nie davon war die Rede, dass es ein Verbot davon gibt. Doch ich gab die Empfehlung Ramsauers wieder, wie die Saarbrückener Zeitung es gemacht hatte.


> Er appellierte an die Bevölkerung, dass Fußgänger doch bitte Kopfhörer und Handys in der Öffentlichkeit meiden sollen.



Dies ist ein Auszug aus der Sargbrüchener Zeitung:


> „Mit lauter Musik oder dem Handy in den Ohren schlafwandeln sie über Straßen und Bahnsteige“, kritisierte der Minister



Damit der Zusammenhang zwischen verschiedenen Text-Passagen besser ersichtlich ist, von mir folgendermaßen zusammengefasst:


> In einem Interview mit der Saarbrücker Zeitung erklärte Ramsauer die steigende Anzahl der tödlichen Unfälle im Straßenverkehr hänge damit zusammen,
> dass Fußgänger mit Handys am Kopf sowie Kopfhörer schuld seien, da diese über die Straße sowie Bahnübergänge "schlafwandeln" würden.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Headologic schrieb:


> Um eines mal klarzustellen:
> Tut mir leid Leute, die Überschrift ist etwas missglücklich gestaltet worden. "Verbieten" und "Kampf ansagen" sind zweierlei Bedeutungen die voneinander unterschiedlich sind. Danke für die Änderung der Überschrift @Pokerclock


 
Der Schaden, wenn man es so nennen kann, ist schon angerichtet.
Wenn du dir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hast, wirst du gelesen haben, das ein Großteil der Poster einfach nur einen Kommentar abgibt.
Geleitet vom Threadtitel, bzw von der Schlagzeile um es mal auf Printmedien abzuleiten. Warum ist wohl die Bild-Zeitung so beliebt und erfolgreich?
Selbst Posts von Rollora oder DaStash werden immer wieder ignoriert, obwohl mehrmals darauf hingewiesen wird, was wirklich in dem Artiekl steht.

Findet man leider aber immer wieder in Threads. 
Nur Titel lesen oder den Post ueberfliegen und auf irgendwas bashen, hauptsache bashen ohne nachdenken und begreifen was ueberhaupt gepostet wurde.


----------



## DaStash (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Headologic schrieb:


> Um eines mal klarzustellen:
> Tut mir leid Leute, die Überschrift ist etwas missglücklich gestaltet worden. "Verbieten" und "Kampf ansagen" sind zweierlei Bedeutungen die voneinander unterschiedlich sind. Danke für die Änderung der Überschrift @Pokerclock
> 
> Doch hatte unser lieber Leser den Artikel gelesen, kam er doch sicherlich zu dem Entschluss, dass der Artikel was anderes gemein hatte als der Titel.
> ...


Der Kern deiner News ist immernoch falsch. Nirgends in der Quelle wird die steigende Anzahl an Verkehrstoten auf die Kopfhörer tragenden Fußgänger zurückgeführt und dein daraus abgeleteter Rückschluss, dass deshalb das Tragen von Kopfhörern nicht mehr erlaubt werden soll ist folglich auch falsch. Das Einzige was geäßert wurde ist eine wünschenswerte Absicht mehr nicht, genauso wie wenn Politiker sagen, wir haben beschlossen darüber zu reden.

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bitte den Abschnitt ändern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde mich nicht nochmal hier melden.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Der Kern der Info sollte doch seín, daß hier auf ein sehr aktuelles Problem hingewiesen wird, das man wohl regeln muß. Es ist tatsächlich so, daß ich selbst bereits mehrmals wegen sowas bremsen mußte. Jedes Mal war es sogar so, daß sich die Menschen tatsächlich erschreckten und kopfschüttelnd wieder zurücktraten. Sie schüttelten jedoch offensichtlich nicht den Kopf, weil sie sich ertappt fühlten, sondern eher, darüber: Was ich da wohl mit meinem Auto auf der Straße zu suchen habe...

Es wundert mich tatsächlich, daß noch nicht mehr passiert ist im Straßenverkehr. 

*Früher war es die Kippe, mit der wir unsere soziale Unsicherheit zu kaschierten suchten, jetzt rennen wir mit Apps in Vorhalte durch die Straßen. Sicherlich nicht, weil wir keine Zeit hätten ein ander mal auf die Aktualisieren-Taste zu drücken. Wir kapseln uns von unserer Umwelt ab, brauchen niemandem in die Augen zu sehen und sehen tierisch wichtig beschäftig aus. Dadurch sorgt man unbewußt zusätzlich dafür, auch bloß von niemandem angesprochen zu werden.*

Arm. Echt arm. Aber sicherlich findet sich hier jemand wieder, wenn er sich ganz ehrlich an der eigenen Nase faßt.

Nachdenklich - kampfschaaaf


----------



## Headologic (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Warum sollte der Kern falsch sein? 
Die Anzahl der im Straßenverkehr gestorbenen Fußgänger ist gestiegen -> also folgt logischerweise ein Appell von unserem lieben Politiker an die Bürger, mehr Achtung im Straßenverkehr zu geben bzw. mit dem Wunsch, auf Kopfhörer zu verzichten. Denkst du, Ramsauer würde die Leute aufmerksam machen obwohl die Statistiken im grünen Bereich liegen?

Lieber Formschaden statt Kollateralschaden.  Gratz fürs durchlesen , bin auch nich der Bilddich-Mensch weil so viel Bullshit drinsteckt. 

btt:
Komischerweise muss ein Unachtsamer erstmal einen Unfall gehabt haben, dass er die Augen aufreisst. Zu Fuß & Auto noch nie Unfälle gehabt, aber 2x mal fast ne Oma gerammt, weil die einfach ohne zu schauen über die Straße versucht zu rennen, aber den Raketenpack daheim vergessen hat. Naja, einmal fast n Punker. Doch weil er so blöd gaffte, hätte ich auf dem Gaspedal bleiben sollen -.-


----------



## DaStash (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Headologic schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Kern falsch sein?
> Die Anzahl der im Straßenverkehr gestorbenen Fußgänger ist gestiegen -> also folgt logischerweise ein Appell von unserem lieben Politiker an die Bürger, mehr Achtung im Straßenverkehr zu geben bzw. mit dem Wunsch, auf Kopfhörer zu verzichten. Denkst du, Ramsauer würde die Leute aufmerksam machen obwohl die Statistiken im grünen Bereich liegen?


Vor der Änderung der News war der Kern das "auf Grund" der Kopfhörer tragenden Fußgänger mehr Verkehrstote zu beklagen sind, was eben falsch war.
Nebenbei gesagt ist die Formulierung der Änderung irgendwie unglücklich geraten, klingt jetzt ziemlich konfus. 



> btt:
> Komischerweise muss ein Unachtsamer erstmal einen Unfall gehabt haben, dass er die Augen aufreisst. Zu Fuß & Auto noch nie Unfälle gehabt, aber 2x mal fast ne Oma gerammt, weil die einfach ohne zu schauen über die Straße versucht zu rennen, aber den Raketenpack daheim vergessen hat. Naja, einmal fast n Punker. Doch weil er so blöd gaffte, hätte ich auf dem Gaspedal bleiben sollen -.-


Eines der obersten Gebote im Straßenverkehr heißt "gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme" und als Autofahrer generell gillt, immer schön vorausschauend fahren. Man muss eben immer mit den Unzulängligkeiten anderer rechnen. Das sowas dennoch ärgerlich ist kann ich gut verstehen. *auf die Fahrradfahrer im Berliner Verkehr schiel...^^*

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Der Kern der Info sollte doch seín, daß hier auf ein sehr aktuelles Problem hingewiesen wird, das man wohl regeln muß. Es ist tatsächlich so, daß ich selbst bereits mehrmals wegen sowas bremsen mußte. Jedes Mal war es sogar so, daß sich die Menschen tatsächlich erschreckten und kopfschüttelnd wieder zurücktraten. Sie schüttelten jedoch offensichtlich nicht den Kopf, weil sie sich ertappt fühlten, sondern eher, darüber: Was ich da wohl mit meinem Auto auf der Straße zu suchen habe...


 
Kein Wunder, schließlich muss die Lautstärke auf 100% laufen. Da könnte ne Bombe fallen, die würden das wohl teils nur durch die Vibration des Bodens spüren.


----------



## Bmok (26. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin sogar gegen Banenessen in der Öffentlichkeit, da von der Bananenschale eine erhebliche
Gefahr für Fussgänger in freier Wildbahn ausgeht.
Darüber sollte Herr Ramsauer auch nachdenken, ein völlig unterschätztes Thema.  





Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, schließlich muss die Lautstärke auf 100% laufen. Da könnte ne Bombe fallen, die würden das wohl teils nur durch die Vibration des Bodens spüren.



Kommt auf die Musikrichtung an.  
Bei Techno sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Also hier in der SChweiz wird in dieser Jahreszeit, sprich in den letzte Monaten wurden x Fussgänger über denn Haufen gefahren.
Meistens waren die Unfallopfer tot. Grund dafür sind sicher auch Kopfhörer oder ähnliches gewesen - auf jeden Fall meistens Unachtsamkeit seitens der Fussgänger.
Wenn ich mit dem Auto im dunkeln fahre wunderts mich kaum. Da laufen halb verpennte Menschen mit dunkler Kleidung einfach irgendwo über die Strasse und schauen nichtmal ob sich ein Auto nähert. Tja Pech gehabt, da bringt der Vortritt auch nichts mehr, der Bremsweg des Autos verkürzt sich dadurch nicht.
Mitleid habe ich in solchen Fällen eher mit den Autofahrern die die Dummheit einiger Fussgänger noch ausbaden müssen!! 
Ich finde jeder muss es selber wissen - dass Musikhören zu verbieten wäre schon absurd. Man sollte die Leute einfach drauf sensibilisieren mit Plakaten usw. würde wohl besser beim Volk ankommen..


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Also hier in der SChweiz wird in dieser Jahreszeit, sprich in den letzte Monaten wurden x Fussgänger über denn Haufen gefahren.
> Meistens waren die Unfallopfer tot. Grund dafür sind sicher auch Kopfhörer oder ähnliches gewesen - auf jeden Fall meistens Unachtsamkeit seitens der Fussgänger.
> Wenn ich mit dem Auto im dunkeln fahre wunderts mich kaum. Da laufen halb verpennte Menschen mit dunkler Kleidung einfach irgendwo über die Strasse und schauen nichtmal ob sich ein Auto nähert. Tja Pech gehabt, da bringt der Vortritt auch nichts mehr, der Bremsweg des Autos verkürzt sich dadurch nicht.
> Mitleid habe ich in solchen Fällen eher mit den Autofahrern die die Dummheit einiger Fussgänger noch ausbaden müssen!!
> Ich finde jeder muss es selber wissen - dass Musikhören zu verbieten wäre schon absurd. Man sollte die Leute einfach drauf sensibilisieren mit Plakaten usw. würde wohl besser beim Volk ankommen..


 
Ja eben. Da kann man als Autofahrer Rücksicht nehmen bis man blöd wird, wenn einem nachts einer vor die Karre läuft, den man aufgrund dunkler Kleidung nicht sieht, hilft das auch nichts. Als Fußgänger bzw. Radfahrer sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass man im eigenen Interesse handelt, wenn man auf zu laute Musik verzichtet. Man muss auch nicht immer und überall Kopfhörer aufhaben und die Lautstärke auf 100% drehen. Manche glauben einfach auch, dass so oder so auf die Rücksicht genommen wird. Denen ist alles scheiß egal, die laufen auch auf die Straße ohne zu schauen. 

Wenn man eben meint, man müsse immer und überall laut Musik hören und auch im Verkehr Kopfhörer tragen, dann hat man es nicht anderst verdient, wenn man irgendwann mal angefahren wird. Wer so leichtsinnig und ignorant durch die Welt geht, der muss sich echt nicht wundern, wenn er mal für ein paar Wochen im Krankenhaus landet, falls er überlebt. 

Aber sobald man nur an die Vernunft der Leute appelliert, kommen schon einige an und sehen darin wieder eine Bevormundung und reden von einem Verbot. Aber okay, jeder muss auf sein eigenes Leben achten und wem laute Musik wichtiger als die eigene Sicherheit ist, der muss dann eben auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Januar 2012)

Genauso gibt es aber auch genug autofahrer, die sich nen schei* für die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung interessieren. Wenn da wieder jemand mit 70+ durch die 50 Zone rauscht, rettet mich auch meine Aufmerksamkeit nicht mehr.


----------



## DaStash (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Genauso gibt es aber auch genug autofahrer, die sich nen schei* für die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung interessieren. Wenn da wieder jemand mit 70+ durch die 50 Zone rauscht, rettet mich auch meine Aufmerksamkeit nicht mehr.


 Wieso das denn? Man geht ja auch nicht unachtsam über die Straße sondern schaut vorher ausreichend nach links, rechts, links eben um dier Lage einzuschätzen. EIn Autofahrer hingegen hat keine Möglichkeit ausreichend zu reagieren wenn jemand spontan über die Straße rennt.

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Man sollte schleunigst die Gesetze ändern und den Fussgängern jeglichen Vortritt nehmen!

Jetzt wo die Hybrid Autos im kommen sind, wird die Sache immer brisanter. Man hört das Auto überhaupt nicht mehr! Kein Motorengeräusch, nichts mehr.

Ich schwimme im Meer auch nicht schnell mal vor einem 200m langen Kreuzer durch und denke der hält dann schon an..

Auch sehe ich täglich Menschen die im Winter mit dunkler Kleidung auf der Landstrasse (80km/h) mit dem Velo OHNE LICHT!!! unterwegs sind. Das um 6:00 wo es stockfinster ist!
Wem sein Leben keine 5-Euro Wert ist (kosten für Lampenset Velo) der ist wirklich selbstschuld wenn er angefahren wird. 

Autofahrer sind auch nur normale Menschen und keine Götter mit Nachtsichtgeräten und Reaktionen wie Sie Superman hat. Das sollten sich vielleicht einige Fussgänger mal überlegen.

Einige laufen ja einfach über die Strasse ohne zu gucken, oder AUF SICH AUFMERKSAM ZU MACHEN das er über die Strasse laufen will. Wie soll man da bitteschön reagieren können?

Die Schlagzeilen könnten auch mal anders lauten. 

Statt " Autofahrer überfährt Fussgänger, Fussgänger im Spital "

so:   " Rücksichtsloser Fussgänger beschädigt Auto, der Fahrer verliert seinen Fahrzeugausweis, seinen Job und hat x tausende Franken schulden, weil der Fussgänger meint dass sich die ganze Welt nur um in dreht und er sich im Verkehr so verhalten kann wie er will. "

Ich kann auch nicht mit dem Auto blind durch Kreuzungen fahren und erwarten dass alle auf mich Rücksicht nehmen. Das Gesetz, das dem Fussgänger den vollen Vortritt gibt bei Fussgängerstreifen ist völlig daneben.
Ein Fussgänger hat auf der Strasse nichts verloren. Sie zu überkreuzen, sollte in der verantwortung des Fussgänger selbst liegen.


----------



## AeroX (27. Januar 2012)

Das mit den Plakaten wäre sicherlich eine gute idee. Sieht man ja auf autobahnen auch öfters gegen Abschreckung der Raser!

MfG


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Genauso gibt es aber auch genug autofahrer, die sich nen schei* für die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung interessieren. Wenn da wieder jemand mit 70+ durch die 50 Zone rauscht, rettet mich auch meine Aufmerksamkeit nicht mehr.


 
Ja, nur kann es dem Autofahrer dann scheiß egal sein, wenn er jemanden anfährt, der ihm vor die Karre läuft. Denn der Autofahrer ist ja geschützt, der Fußgänger nicht. Allein schon deshalb sollte man als Fußgänger und Radfahrer genau auf den Verkehr achten. Im Zweifelsfall hat man keine Knautschzone und wenn man verreckt, nützt es einem auch nichts mehr, dass der Autofahrer eine Teilschuld trägt, weil er zu schnell gefahren ist.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ramsauer will, dass Fußgänger auf Kopfhörer verzichten*

Raser sind ein anderes Kapitel und haben mit diesem Thread nicht sonderlich viel zu tun.


----------

